# Rückkehrer - oder doch nicht?



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Ich wurde neulich als "Ex-Fanboy" und "war-hater" bezeichnet.
Kann ich ja so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, dacht ich mir.

Deswegen hab ich meinen alten WAR-account genommen und ihn reaktiviert. Leichtfertig...

Nachdem ich meine CDs damals rituell geopfert habe, hab ich nach Reaktivierung des accounts den client von der homepage gesaugt.
Ja, die homepage ist nach wie vor voll mit Fehlern und von unterirdischer Qualität, aber das wusste ich ja. Gott behüte, dass ich in meiner E-Mail-Addresse tatsächlich die Dreistigkeit besitze, Großbuchstaben zu verwenden. Egal...

Nach endloser Zeit ist der client runtergeladen. Problem dabei war nicht MEINE Leitung. Aber auch egal.

Lasset das patchen beginnen - so dachte ich bei mir.
"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."

Diese Zeile durfte ich dann circa 20000000000000mal lesen. Jedesmal wieder unglaublich erheiternd.
Auf diversen Foren findet sich eine UNMENGE an hilfreichen Informationen zu diesem Problem. Offenbar relativ weit verbreitet, möchte man meinen. Und ich hab ALLES ausprobiert. Manuell an ports geschraubt, Ausnahmeregelungen für die firewall festgelegt, firewall entnervt komplett deaktiviert (also könnens wohl nicht die Ausnahmen gewesen sein, hm?), die config-datei mit gepostetem Inhalt überschrieben....

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."

Nein, ich hab in meinem accountnamen UND in meinem Passwort keine Sonderzeichen. Bin ich denn behämmert? Doch nicht bei so ner homepage, die schon mit großbuchstaben heillos überfordert ist.

Zum Test nen neuen account angelegt, testen wir halt 10 Tage. Wieso nicht. alles kleingeschrieben, Kombination aus Buchstaben und Zahlen.
Kurz getestet - ja, auf der homepage kann ich mich einloggen.
Userinformationen gelöscht, patcher gestartet,

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."

Schaum vom Mund gewischt.

Nach unzig Stunden den support kontaktiert. Lösungsvorschlag "überprüfen sie, dass ihre Feststelltaste deaktiviert ist". Wow. Für solche Ratschläge werden Leute bezahlt? Nochmal: Ich kann mich auf der homepage einloggen. Ich kann sogar die Daten per copy&paste aus nem editorfile rausnehmen.

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."

Nächster Versuch beim support. Meine bezahlte Spielzeit läuft. Lösungsvorschlag "entfernen sie alle Sondereichen aus ihrem Passwort".

Wisst ihr was, support-horsts? Ich verzichte auf weitere Hilfestellung.

Nochmal alles deinstalliert, das ganze prozedere nochmal.

Ergebnis?

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."

Ganz ehrlich? Wie will man SO Neukunden gewinnen? Ich hab jedenfalls mal wieder die Schnauze voll, diesesmal sogar ganz ohne das SPiel zu spielen. Die 13 Euro waren gut angelegt. Ich weiß jetzt, daß mir ECHT nix entgeht.


----------



## Wolfner (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Aha.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Ich habe gerade aus diesem Grunde einen Testaccount erstellt, um dein geschildertes Problem hautnah zu erfahren.
Keine 5 Minuten, nachdem ich den Link der Bestätigungsmail gedrückt habe, konnte ich mich ins Spiel einloggen - direkt nach drücken des Links bekam ich auch noch die Meldung, da war ich aber noch nicht in deren System vermerkt, das dauert eine kleine Weile (Minuten).

Für mich ist dein ganzes Drama nicht nachvollziehbar, ergo ein wenig unglaubwürdig. Könnte also doch bei dir liegen der Fehler, das Accountmanagement funktioniert.


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Dann google mal nach

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."

Sherlock. Die schiere Anzahl an Einträgen sollte den Versuch, mir hier absichtliches diffamieren zu unterstellen, widerlegen.

Edith meint: Nur ne kleine ANmerkung am Rande: Ja, ich bin grade in einer Gemütslage, die man wohl als angepisst bezeichnen könnte. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wer wäre denn das in der Situation nicht?


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

.. und jetzt?


----------



## Wolfner (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Dann google mal nach
> 
> "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."
> 
> Sherlock. Die schiere Anzahl an Einträgen sollte den Versuch, mir hier absichtliches diffamieren zu unterstellen, widerlegen.



Dann hättest du den zweiten Link mal anklicken können, wenn da eh soviel kommt...

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=640351

2-Post-Beitrag. Mehr kann man eigentlich nicht verlangen...


----------



## Makalvian (16. Mai 2010)

Könnest du bitte mal die Links geben, die einzigsten die ich imo finde sind die alten hier unten oder welche die den Pts betreffen.... 

Google 
1 Online Welten Datum letzter Eintrag 01.10.2008
2 auch Online Welten
3 War Gamona Datum letzter Eintrag 05.12.2008 11:31
4 Buffed Thread letzer Eintrag 	18 September 2008 - 22:09
5 http://community.mystics.de/showthread.php?p=343999 letzer Eintrag  04.05.09, 23:46


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

... Machen mich die drolligen Versuche der knallharten rosarot-Brillen-Fraktion, mich hier blöde anzupampen, weil ich es tatsächlich wage, technische Probleme mit Warhammer online zu haben und das auch noch entnervt zu schreiben, zumindest im Ansatz wieder fröhlich.

Meine Motivation ist klar. Ich habe einen kleinen Geldbetrag und viele kostbare Stunden investiert, rausgekommen ist nichts, der Betreiber ist offenbar nichtmal in der Lage bei seinen Ratschlägen meine bereits gegebenen Informationen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen ("folgendes habe ich bereits überprüft: [...] Mein login und passwort enthalten keine Sonderzeichen [...]"; Vorschlag des supports "Überprüfen sie, ob ihr Kennwort Sonderzeichen enthält, und legen sie ein neues blablub). Das macht mich sauer. Ich wollte eine Leistung und bin - leider wieder mal - unzufrieden und poste das, damit andere sich gegebenenfalls vorher mal mit der Testversion absichern. 

Was genau ist nun eure Motivation? Seid ihr böse, weil ich euer goldenes Kalb anpinkle?


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dann hättest du den zweiten Link mal anklicken können, wenn da eh soviel kommt...
> 
> http://forum1.online...ad.php?t=640351
> 
> 2-Post-Beitrag. Mehr kann man eigentlich nicht verlangen...



Mhm. Meinen account gibts seit release. Man sollte doch meinen, mittlerweile wäre der auf dem patchserver, oder?


----------



## Wolfner (16. Mai 2010)

> Was genau ist nun eure Motivation?



Ich hab das Gefühl du bist nicht der einzige der das hier fragen kann.
Was erwartest du von einem Eingangspost ohne Diskussionsgrundlage?




> Mhm. Meinen account gibts seit release. Man sollte doch meinen, mittlerweile wäre der auf dem patchserver, oder?



Der von dir angelegte Testaccount hat dasselbe Problem, wie der Testaccount aus dem Onlinewelten-Thread, richtig?
Dasselbe Problem hat auch dein normaler Account.


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

Man kann nicht leugnen, dass sowohl Technik als auch Support nicht einwandfrei funktionieren und wenn du deshalb der Meinung bist, dass dir nichts entgeht, dann ist das deine Sache. Aber behalt es für dich oder teil uns sachlich deinen Unmut mit. 

Fährst du extra nach München, stellst dich vor die Allianz-Arena und schreist, wie scheisse der FCB doch ist?


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Man kann nicht leugnen, dass sowohl Technik als auch Support nicht einwandfrei funktionieren und wenn du deshalb der Meinung bist, dass dir nichts entgeht, dann ist das deine Sache. Aber behalt es für dich oder teil uns sachlich deinen Unmut mit.



Mit der Sachlichkeit ist das so eine Sache (pun intended). Die kann ich mir tatsächlich meistens bewahren. Da grade allerdings nicht, dazu hab ich mich zu sehr geärgert. Sicherlich ist das nicht unbedingt ein "erwachsenes" Verhalten, solls aber auch nicht sein. Versetzt euch mal in meine Lage und dann sagt mir ernsthaft, dass das nicht nachvollziehbar sei.

Warum dann posten? Ein Stück weit wohl: Ich zahl dem großen bösen Konzern Geld und investier meine wertvolle Freizeit, tu also alles menschenmögliche, und die Leistung, die ich eigentlich erwarte, bleibt aus - was sich der Konzern nur leisten kann, weils noch viele viele kleine Lichter wie mich gibt, so dass es einfach nicht drauf ankommt. Da erwacht dann der rührige Untergrundkämpfer in mir und ich latze meine Erfahrungen unverblümt in ein offizielles Forum, in der Hoffnung, dass ein paar Leute tatsächlich soweit abgeschreckt werden, dass sie nicht gleich kaufen, sondern erst testen und das Drama ebenso wie ich selbst erleben.

Das ist nicht übermäßig rational, ja, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen: Ich bewundere jeden, der nach vielen Stunden fruchtloser, frustrierender Beschäftiigung mit etwas, das in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich banalster Mist sein sollte, noch vollkommen und absolut rational handelt.



> Fährst du extra nach München, stellst dich vor die Allianz-Arena und schreist, wie scheisse der FCB doch ist?


Mal von den dicken Hinkebeinen des Vergleichs abgesehen - ja, solche Leute solls geben. Die gehen sogar noch weiter und schlagen anderen den Schädel ein, weil sie der Meinung sind, der andere Fußballclub sei scheisse.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mein ACC net mehr aktiviert =). Das letzte was war, haben mich dann die Spieler selbst abgeschreckt. Die bei einem PVP SPiel, wo Items nicht kaputt gehen, eine gedefft Burg lassen. Aber der suporrt von GOA ist unter aller Sau. Meine die verlangen von mir eine Wildcard, weil ich Chars von alten Servern, die ja zu sind, umtransen wollte? Die haben so ne Standard Mail geschickt, wo garnicht darauf eingegangen wurde. Ich hatte mal ein Item verschleudert, wusste net mehr wo es ist. Suporrt Kontaktiert. Am nächsten Tag lag es im Inventar. Gold für das Items natürlich abgezogen =) mir war das Item nicht wichtig. Aber gleich rein legen und Geld abziehen ohne zu fragen? Wieso schicken sie mir es net per Ingame Mail? Kontaktieren ist schon bissel frech. Vorallem bei ACC Problemen antworten mit Capslock und Sonderzeichen im PW, ist doch bissel schwach. Meine man zahlt monatlich genau dafür Geld. DAs ist doch teil des Geschäftetes. Es gibt Online Games die sind Kostenfrei und bieten PVP im vergleichbaren Gefühl und Umfang. Aber die haben 0 Suporrt, meine ist klar man zahlt ja nichts monatlich. Aber wenn ich für Dinge wildcards opfere, die normal sind und im Suporrt enthalten sein sollten oder der mir nur mit Mails antwortet geht wat schief.

Das Prob ist eigentlich, dass nur der suporrt dir direkt helfen kann. Wenn du einen zweiten Rechner hast, was nicht immer vorkommt =) da ich einen alten hab auf dem die neueren Games net mehr gehen ^^ und diesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber kann ja sein, probier es mal aus interesse dort, wird denk ich net funzen =) aber naja was hasten zu verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer einem lachen wenn es doch geht.
An sich wenn der Patcher schief geht, halt neuinstallieren. Da du dat gemacht hast und es nicht funzt wirds langsam knapp. Vielleicht mal DirectX installieren, das spiel fordert dat ja. Aber auch hier denk ich, sollte es 0 Probleme beim Patchen geben. Da du am Firewall geschaut hast, wird es auch daran nicht liegen. Am Kabelwackeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 funzt nur beim Drucker ^^. Daher höhsten mal Router zurück setzten, so dat der ne neue IP bekommt kann ja auch helfen, kann teilweise mit am Router liegen. Sollte nicht =) aber zutrauen würde ich es ihnen. Aber an sich höhsten schauen ob du Patches von Windows drauf gehauen hast, die Aktueller sind. Nicht das dort was geändert wurde, was WAR braucht. Gerade in Sachen Sicherheit wird gern viel gepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht das du da ne neueren Patch von Windwos brauchst.
Aber an sich kann dir Hauptsächlich der suporrt helfen, da du dich ja bei einem ihrer Server anmeldest und durch die ACC Daten können sie ja nach dir suchen und deiner IP etc. Sollte ja von ihrere Seite 0 Probleme geben. Wenn du nicht ankommst bei dennen, müsste es ja an deiner Seite liegen, kommst du an bei ihnen, ist es ein Problem ihrer Seite. Aber so kannst du nur probieren =).

Aber halt Windows mal Patches anschauen, im Notfall nochmal neuinstallieren, Firewall mal ganz ausschalten (ist an sich immer der beste Test für sowas), Router mal zurück setzen, DX mal aktuell halten (falls es nicht ist) oder dem Suporrt erneut anschreiben ;p dabei dein Problem genau schildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hoffen das es eine Dritte Mail gibt.


----------



## Thurgom (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich wurde neulich als "Ex-Fanboy" und "war-hater" bezeichnet.
> Kann ich ja so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, dacht ich mir.
> 
> Deswegen hab ich meinen alten WAR-account genommen und ihn reaktiviert. Leichtfertig...
> ...




Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, kann ich deinen Frust durchaus nachvollziehen.

ABER, ich kenne massenhaft RL-Kumpels, Gilden-Kollegen und andere Spieler die einfach 0.00 Probleme hatten, sich einen Account zu erstellen und sich einzuloggen. Evtl. ist es wirklich einfach eine Kleinigkeit die schief läuft und "wir" kommen einfach nicht drauf ??

Und was die Flames in dem Thread angeht, solltest du auch Verständnis zeigen. Wenn man ein Fan von diesem Spiel ist und es wirklich gerne spielt, dann musste man sich im Laufe der Zeit einiges anhören, besonders in diesem Forum... Und wenn man dann sowas verallgemeinerndes liest, 



> Ganz ehrlich? Wie will man SO Neukunden gewinnen? Ich hab jedenfalls mal wieder die Schnauze voll, diesesmal sogar ganz ohne das SPiel zu spielen. Die 13 Euro waren gut angelegt. Ich weiß jetzt, daß mir ECHT nix entgeht.



dann tendiert man auch mal dazu, einfach ein bisschen zu flamen.

Naja, schade dass dein Versuch WAR nochmal eine Chance zu geben fehlgeschlagen ist.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn du wirklich an einer sachlichen Klärung des Problems interessiert bist, dann erstelle doch bitte noch einen Testaccount, wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, dann müsste man erörtern, was von deiner Seite her schlief lief, denn es klappt einwandfrei sich ins Spiel einzuloggen (wie gesagt, heute erst erstellt den Probeaccount).
Was für Tipps kann dir denn der Support noch geben, wenn sie von sich aus wissen, das die Anmeldung funktioniert? Da kommen dann so la la Vorschläge wie mit der Feststelltaste, weil ein technisches Problem war auszuschließen.


----------



## admiron (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Also ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem einloggen. Ich hatte mein Abo bezahlt und wollte direkt loslegen, ging aber nicht. Hatte auch den Support kontaktiert aber das Problem hatte sich selbst geloest bevor sie geantwortet haben. Es liegt einfach daran das die Komunikation zwischen Abrechnungsserver und Patchserver schlecht ist. Es dauert halt eine Weile bis es beim Patchserver angekommen ist, das dein Abo wieder offen ist. Bei mir hat es ueber 24 stunden gedauert. Das selbe Problem mit dem Testaccount (1 Tag spaeter funktionierte auch dieser)


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Mit der Sachlichkeit ist das so eine Sache (pun intended). Die kann ich mir tatsächlich meistens bewahren. Da grade allerdings nicht, dazu hab ich mich zu sehr geärgert. Sicherlich ist das nicht unbedingt ein "erwachsenes" Verhalten, solls aber auch nicht sein. Versetzt euch mal in meine Lage und dann sagt mir ernsthaft, dass das nicht nachvollziehbar sei.
> 
> Warum dann posten? Ein Stück weit wohl: Ich zahl dem großen bösen Konzern Geld und investier meine wertvolle Freizeit, tu also alles menschenmögliche, und die Leistung, die ich eigentlich erwarte, bleibt aus - was sich der Konzern nur leisten kann, weils noch viele viele kleine Lichter wie mich gibt, so dass es einfach nicht drauf ankommt. Da erwacht dann der rührige Untergrundkämpfer in mir und ich latze meine Erfahrungen unverblümt in ein offizielles Forum, in der Hoffnung, dass ein paar Leute tatsächlich soweit abgeschreckt werden, dass sie nicht gleich kaufen, sondern erst testen und das Drama ebenso wie ich selbst erleben.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Ich muss leider gestehen, dass dein Frust doch irgendwie nachvollziehbar ist. Aber Thread ist so, vor allem in seiner Schreibweise, einfach überflüssig. Und bloß weil die Technik nicht einwandfrei funktioniert, ist Warhammer kein schlechtes Spiel.

Und die Hinkebeine meines Vergleichs musst du ihm zugestehen, meine Frage war allerdings nicht, ob es "solche Leute" gibt, sondern ob du zu ebendiesen gehörst.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Mai 2010)

admiron schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem einloggen. Ich hatte mein Abo bezahlt und wollte direkt loslegen, ging aber nicht. Hatte auch den Support kontaktiert aber das Problem hatte sich selbst geloest bevor sie geantwortet haben. Es liegt einfach daran das die Komunikation zwischen Abrechnungsserver und Patchserver schlecht ist. Es dauert halt eine Weile bis es beim Patchserver angekommen ist, das dein Abo wieder offen ist. Bei mir hat es ueber 24 stunden gedauert. Das selbe Problem mit dem Testaccount (1 Tag spaeter funktionierte auch dieser)



Dito.

Scheinbar dauert es manchmal auch länger, bei mir ging es bisher immer innerhalb von Minuten. Einfach ne Nacht drüber schlafen und am nächsten Tag geht es schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Tag mehr oder weniger spielt doch auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Mai 2010)

Hm 1ne Ausnahme, aber sofort wieder auf alle schließen, kluingt nach Sethek, aka der WAR Hater '08/'09 und nun wohl auch '10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gz. Junge, die haben das bei dir vermutlich sogar mit Absicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da auch dieser Thread keine Diskussionsgrundlage hat und einfach nur der Langeweile von Trollen entsprungen ist: /reported


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Der Tag mehr oder weniger spielt doch auch keine Rolle.


Ich frage mich, ob diese Einstellung auch greift, wenn Du einen einwöchigen Urlaub buchst, und der Flieger zufällig halt doch nen Tag später geht als gebucht, oder wenn Du ne Pizza bestellst, die erst einige Stunden später da ist.

Heute morgen gings noch nicht, grade eben konnte ich mich tatsächlich einloggen. Mal sehen, wie lange der patchvorgang von einigen Gigabyte noch aussieht. Wahrscheinlich wirds bis morgen dauern - der erste Negativeindruck ist jedenfalls schonmal gegeben, leider, ich werds mir trotzdem weiter anschauen. Die Frage für Warhammer ist, ob ein solcher erster Eindruck nicht doch zumindest einen Teil dazu beiträgt, dass der ein- oder andere Antest-Willige gleich wieder die Flucht ergreift.

Danke für die wenigen hilfreichen Ratschläge - offenbar lässt sich der Betreiber schon ein klein wenig Zeit, um accountinformationen zu übertragen. Warum das so ist, das kann man nur mutmaßen, ich kenne einige MMOs, aber einen ganzen Tag von accountneueröffnung auf "kann endlich einloggen/patchen" hab ich bei keinem gewartet.

Man sieht sich dann mit leichter Verzögerung in Altdorf.

@Pymonte: Dann reporte halt. Eventuell solltest Du vielleicht noch ein päpstliches Femgericht einschalten, das passt zu Fanatismus. Was Diskussionsgrundlage anbelangt, irgendwie halt ich den von mir geschilderten Fall doch für nicht unerheblich. Selbst in der buffed-news zu den testaccounts finden sich Kommentare mit dem gleichen Fehler,
http://www.buffed.de...e-10-Tage-Trial

Und für so manchen, der reibungsloses "account aktivieren, 5 Sekunden später einloggen" von anderen MMO-Herstellern gewohnt ist, mag das auch ein Qualitätskriterium sein, auch wenn bei der Mehrheit entweder das warten kein Problem darstellt oder der Fehler gar nicht erst auftritt.


So denn, mein Essen wartet, ich bin gespannt, ob nach der ersten Hürde das eigentliche Spiel tatsächlich so sehr verbessert wurde, wie man immer lesen kann. Dann kann man ja als gamer bekanntermaßen über vieles hinwegsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob diese Einstellung auch greift, wenn Du einen einwöchigen Urlaub buchst, und der Flieger zufällig halt doch nen Tag später geht als gebucht, oder wenn Du ne Pizza bestellst, die erst einige Stunden später da ist.



Aber meinem Vergleich Hinkebeine unterstellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Heute morgen gings noch nicht, grade eben konnte ich mich tatsächlich einloggen. Mal sehen, wie lange der patchvorgang von einigen Gigabyte noch aussieht. Wahrscheinlich wirds bis morgen dauern - der erste Negativeindruck ist jedenfalls schonmal gegeben, leider, ich werds mir trotzdem weiter anschauen. Die Frage für Warhammer ist, ob ein solcher erster Eindruck nicht doch zumindest einen Teil dazu beiträgt, dass der ein- oder andere Antest-Willige gleich wieder die Flucht ergreift.
> 
> ...



Patchvorgang etc. hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab und kann schonmal länger dauern (auch der Client download). Doch gerade bei Payment-Geschichten ist es schon sehr wichtig, dass die Sachen reibungslos ablaufen und man keinen Ärger an der Backe hat. Da stimme ich dir zu und kann den Ärger absolut verstehen. 24h+ nicht einloggen können ist schon arg unnötig - wenn die Server 24+ Stunden offline wären gäbs wahrscheinlich auch irgend eine Art von Gratis - Spielzeit (andererseits bei GOA vlt. auch nicht).


----------



## Casp (16. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Patchvorgang etc. hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab und kann schonmal länger dauern (auch der Client download). Doch gerade bei Payment-Geschichten ist es schon sehr wichtig, dass die Sachen reibungslos ablaufen und man keinen Ärger an der Backe hat. Da stimme ich dir zu und kann den Ärger absolut verstehen. 24h+ nicht einloggen können ist schon arg unnötig - wenn die Server 24+ Stunden offline wären gäbs wahrscheinlich auch irgend eine Art von Gratis - Spielzeit (andererseits bei GOA vlt. auch nicht).



Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass Payment-Aktionen reibungslos ablaufen und natürlich ist sein Ärger grundsätzlich verständlich.

Aber nur um einen Vergleich mit dem Genre-Primus World of Warcraft herzustellen: Auf vielen Servern ist/war Spielen zur prime-time schlichtweg unmöglich, über Wochen hinweg. Und gab es Gratis-Spielzeit? Nein, gab es nicht. Aber klar, bei Warhammer ist das natürlich was ganz was anderes, schließlich kannst DU das Spiel nicht ausstehen. 

Was suchst du überhaupt in dem Forum, wenn dir WAR nicht gefällt?


----------



## Pymonte (16. Mai 2010)

Das schöne ist: man weiß, bei der Voreinstellung zum Spiel, doch eh schon, wie das Feedback ausfällt. Da kann jetzt auch alles Reibungslos laufen, es wird dennoch böse und schlecht sein. Also kannst du dir auch dein Thread sparen, ich denke nämlich nicht, dass mehr als weitere Flames zustande kommen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt ich hatte noch niemals, nun wirklich NIEMALS ein problem mit Warhammer der Support war bei mir immer freundlich und hat mir sofort geholfen.
und @TE 
Ich kapier nicht wie man sich so anstellen kann xD ich find das schon fast belustigend!

MIMIII ich kann warhammer nicht spielen und kein toller GM will mir dem arsch abwischen, OMG!




> Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass Payment-Aktionen reibungslos ablaufen und natürlich ist sein Ärger grundsätzlich verständlich.
> 
> Aber nur um einen Vergleich mit dem Genre-Primus World of Warcraft herzustellen: Auf vielen Servern ist/war Spielen zur prime-time schlichtweg unmöglich, über Wochen hinweg. Und gab es Gratis-Spielzeit? Nein, gab es nicht. Aber klar, bei Warhammer ist das natürlich was ganz was anderes, schließlich kannst DU das Spiel nicht ausstehen.
> 
> Was suchst du überhaupt in dem Forum, wenn dir WAR nicht gefällt?


*Du sagst es!* 
Viele denken nur weil eine Firma seit Jahren arbeitet und keine großen Fehler mehr macht, sind diese Fehler auch für andere Firmen unmöglich geworden.

Aber Blizz legt doch nicht jedem seine Geheimnisse offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das schöne ist: man weiß, bei der Voreinstellung zum Spiel, doch eh schon, wie das Feedback ausfällt. Da kann jetzt auch alles Reibungslos laufen, es wird dennoch böse und schlecht sein.



es ist aber offenbar nicht alles reibungslos verlaufen also ist das was du sagst unwichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber pymonte hat sowieso Recht niemand mag War und jeder will dass es ja verschwindet weil man auch soviel damit zu tun hat wenn man es nichtmehr spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das schöne ist: man weiß, bei der Voreinstellung zum Spiel, doch eh schon, wie das Feedback ausfällt. Da kann jetzt auch alles Reibungslos laufen, es wird dennoch böse und schlecht sein. Also kannst du dir auch dein Thread sparen, ich denke nämlich nicht, dass mehr als weitere Flames zustande kommen.



Eieiei, und ich dachte immer, Allwissenheit gäbs bei Menschen nicht.
Aber ich fasse mal zusammen: Du weisst eh alles besser, aber eine Diskussion mit *mir* macht keinen Sinn. Aha.

Wie auch immer: Ich war - und bin - neugierig, wie Müffig mit den Problemen umgegangen ist und was sie mittlerweile aus dem Spiel gemacht haben. Den Hintergrund und seine Schändung hab ich schon so oft zerrissen, dass ich mir das tatsächlich sparen kann - ich bewerte es halt einfach wie ein "generisches Fantasy-MMO". Eine "Voreinstellung" hatte ich nicht, wenn man mal von Interesse und Neugier absieht.

Mein allererster Eindruck war schlecht, ja. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass automatisch alles schlecht sein muß, was jetzt folgt. Ebensowenig aber auch, dass alles toll zu sein hat. Das ist ja das tolle daran: Ich weiß es ehrlich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch patched das fleissige tool. Der Countdown läuft - man sieht sich schon bald auf dem server, auf dem meine chars mittlerweile gelandet sind (ich hoffe, dass sie das sind, der server auf dem sie waren existiert ja nicht mehr).

Auf gewisse andere posts seit meinem letzten Beitrag werd ich nicht näher eingehen, die sprechen für sich.


----------



## Terlian (16. Mai 2010)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/newsarchives/?lang=de&id_news=de628

Da scheint das Problem wohl nicht nur für die Trial Accounts zu gelten und ebenso wohl noch nicht vollständig behoben zu sein.
Support anschreiben, jenen Link beifügen, fragen ob man die abgelaufene Spielzeit wieder gut geschrieben bekommt...


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> http://www.war-europ...e&id_news=de628
> 
> Da scheint das Problem wohl nicht nur für die Trial Accounts zu gelten und ebenso wohl noch nicht vollständig behoben zu sein.
> Support anschreiben, jenen Link beifügen, fragen ob man die abgelaufene Spielzeit wieder gut geschrieben bekommt...



Oha, danke schonmal dafür - den hab ich wohl übersehen.


----------



## admiron (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Der Countdown läuft - man sieht sich schon bald auf dem server, auf dem meine chars mittlerweile gelandet sind (ich hoffe, dass sie das sind, der server auf dem sie waren existiert ja nicht mehr).



Du musst aber vorher auf dein Accountprofil gehen und die Chars manuell Transferieren (unten weiter auf der seite hat man die Option Character transfer). Da du 2 Server zur auswahl hast. Das ging bei mir recht fix, hatte keine Wartezeit.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Eieiei, und ich dachte immer, Allwissenheit gäbs bei Menschen nicht.
> Aber ich fasse mal zusammen: Du weisst eh alles besser, aber eine Diskussion mit *mir* macht keinen Sinn. Aha.


 falsch. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich alles besser weiß. Aber das Spiel hat sich verbessert, nciht grundlegend geändert. Ich gehe bei dem Eingangspost einfach davon aus, dass das Urteil auch so sein wird. Aber ich lasse mich natürlich gern überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich habe nie gesagt, das Diskutieren keinen Sinn macht, nur fehlte dem Thread am Anfang jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage. Es war einfach ein "GOA ist unfähig Thread". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte es tatsächlich mal ein sachliches und sinnvolles Feedback geben, wäre ich natürlich echt froh darüber. Meistens entsteht sowas jedoch nicht.

Übrigens, das Problem mit GOA dürfte sich bald erledigt haben. LoL wurde schon an Riot zurückgegeben und Mythic sucht schon fleißig bilinguale Supportleute. Dann gibts endlcih acuhd ie ganzen anderen Advertisment Programme in EU, bessere Performance und eine bessere Website 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: P1.3.6 zielt ja auch darauf ab


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2010)

Unfug entfernt.


----------



## Seteleron (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema erstellen deshalb frag ich jetzt einfach mal hier

Ich versuch nun seit 2 Stunden einen Testaccount zu erstellen...halt um zu schaun ob es mir wieder spaß macht und ich somit mein Hauptaccount wieder zu reaktivieren.

Leider hab ich dabei Probleme.

In Opera nimmt er trotz richtiger eingabe das Captcha nicht an...kann das somit nicht abschließen.

Im Internet Explorer fehlt der Weiter und zurück Button.

In Firefox zeigt er kein Captcha an -_-

Könnte vlt einer hier so nett sein und für mich ein Testkonto erstellen? Die Daten für Namen usw sind völlig egal. Wenn einer so nett ist bitte auf diese E-Mail   freakn-free@gmx.de das Testkonto registrieren lassen

Sofern es einer macht bitte per PM an mich die Account Informationen

MFG


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. Mai 2010)

spitze. Ich will grad meinen computer mit ram aufrüsten um das spiel auszuprobieren und in allen foren macht man mir erstal angst. Server sind tot. Spiel laggt. Support ist mies.
Das ist bei jedem doch irgendwie anders und wenn es kein thread zum diskutieren ist (dazu sind foren) sondern um angehende interessenten abzuschrecken, wie du es vorhin geschrieben hast sethek, dann finde ich das nicht ganz in ordnung.

Ich probiers trotzdem.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Mai 2010)

Seteleron schrieb:


> In Firefox zeigt er kein Captcha an -_-
> 
> Könnte vlt einer hier so nett sein und für mich ein Testkonto erstellen? Die Daten für Namen usw sind völlig egal. Wenn einer so nett ist bitte auf diese E-Mail freakn-free@gmx.de das Testkonto registrieren lassen
> 
> ...



Lade dir mal den Firefox 3.6.x, obwohl ich nicht denke, das es maßgeblich an der Version vom Firefox liegt. Habe es wie gesagt heute erst mir nen Testaccount gemacht. Ist dein Flash-Plugin aktuell? Die Seite hat ja reichlich Flash. ;-)


----------



## OldboyX (16. Mai 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass Payment-Aktionen reibungslos ablaufen und natürlich ist sein Ärger grundsätzlich verständlich.
> 
> Aber nur um einen Vergleich mit dem Genre-Primus World of Warcraft herzustellen: Auf vielen Servern ist/war Spielen zur prime-time schlichtweg unmöglich, über Wochen hinweg. Und gab es Gratis-Spielzeit? Nein, gab es nicht. Aber klar, bei Warhammer ist das natürlich was ganz was anderes, schließlich kannst DU das Spiel nicht ausstehen.
> 
> Was suchst du überhaupt in dem Forum, wenn dir WAR nicht gefällt?



Und bei WAR war das RVR auf keinem Server spielbar dank Lags - über Monate gepaart mit grottiger Grafikruckelperformance - auch über Monate. Zur Prime-time ist es in WAR immer noch sehr laggy - gibts da Gratis-Spielzeit?

Sorry, dein Argument ist völlig daneben.

Ich finde es doof, dass man für 30 Tage bezahlt aber nur 29 davon überhaupt einloggen kann, weil die einen Tag brauchen bis zur Freischaltung. Bei allen anderen MMOs die ich kenne und gespielt habe (WoW, EQ, EQ2, Vanguard, HDRO, AoC, Aion, L1, L2 etc.) hat es niemals über 10 Minuten gedauert von Payment bis Spielerlaubnis. Das ist nunmal Fakt, alles andere ist reines Fanboy-MIMIMI-Aggrodefensive-nerdrage mode von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte Satz von dir ist wohl das Lächerlichste überhaupt. Ob einem WAR gefällt oder nicht ist keine Bedingung oder sonstwie ein Kriterium um sich in einem Forum darüber aufzuhalten / zu posten oder was auch immer. Wieso bist du überhaupt hier im Forum, wenn dir WAR sowieso gefällt? Dann solltest du doch ingame sein oder nicht? Macht genauso viel Sinn...


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. Mai 2010)

ich denke nicht, dass er das böse gemeint hat oldboyX. Aber an einem spiel kritik zu äußern und es zu flamen sind unterschiedliche sachen. Der sachverhalt ist für mich unstrittig. Ich würd wahrscheinlich meine funktastatur zerbeißen, wenn mir solche blöden fehler den spielspaß nehmen aber der sinn eines forums ist nicht, zu sagen wie beknackt man das findet, sondern um zu fragen: Wie löse ich das? könnt ihr mir helfen?
Das habe ich aber von sethek nicht einmal im thread gelesen.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass er das böse gemeint hat oldboyX. Aber an einem spiel kritik zu äußern und es zu flamen sind unterschiedliche sachen. Der sachverhalt ist für mich unstrittig. Ich würd wahrscheinlich meine funktastatur zerbeißen, wenn mir solche blöden fehler den spielspaß nehmen aber der sinn eines forums ist nicht, zu sagen wie beknackt man das findet, sondern um zu fragen: Wie löse ich das? könnt ihr mir helfen?
> Das habe ich aber von sethek nicht einmal im thread gelesen.



Jein. Der Sinn eines Forums ist es durchaus auch auf Misstände hinzuweisen oder die Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Dingen anderen zuteil werden zu lassen. Zudem hat sethek auch aufgelistet welche Lösungsversuche er gestartet hat und welche Erfahrungen er mit dem Support gemacht hat (gerade auch grottigen Support der einem nicht richtig zuhört finde ich auch äußerst nervig und kann das gut nachvollziehen - man sagt denen man hat X gemacht, die antworten man solle doch X versuchen....).

Selbst wenn viele es vielleicht schon wußten, so ist jetzt nochmal klar, dass es bei WAR offensichtlich mehr als 1 Tag dauern kann von Payment bis Spielerlaubnis und außerdem der Support erstmal automatisiert 1-2 Standardantworten ausspuckt bevor man sich überhaupt für ein Problem interessiert.

PS: Ob gut oder nicht - seinem Ärger etwas Luft machen ist durchaus etwas wozu Foren auch sehr nützlich sind.


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

> (...) aber der sinn eines forums ist nicht, zu sagen wie beknackt man das findet, sondern um zu fragen: Wie löse ich das? könnt ihr mir helfen?



Das, was Du beschreibst, ist für mich eher Aufgabe des supports des jeweiligen Betreibers. Foren halte ich eher für Plätze, an denen (nominell) Gleichgesinnte Erfahrungen und Meinungen austauschen können. Das kann natürlich Fragen und Hilfestellungen beinhalten, ist aber nicht auf eben diese beschränkt. Erfahrungsberichte gehören für mich genauso dazu und ich lese diese auch von anderen gerne.

Es ist schon zugegebenermaßen so, dass mein Eingangspost als Anlass meine Frustration hatte. Ist also schonmal weder erwachsen, noch clever, noch ist es guter Ton oder Stil. Aber: Ich habe dabei nicht grundlos Schmähtiraden losgelassen. Meine Frustration hatte einen ganz konkreten Anlass, und auch einige Stunden später und wesentlich ruhigerer Gemütslage bin ich nach wie vor objektiv der Meinung, dass hier doch ein legitimer Kritikpunkt an der Accountverwaltung vorliegt, den es auch anzusprechen gilt.

Dabei kann ich natürlich nur für mich sprechen: Dass es bei vielen reibungslos geklappt hat dürfte ebenso unstrittig sein wie die Tatsache, dass ein ähnlicher oder gar der selbe "Fehler" respektive das selbe Problem auch bei anderen auftaucht. Insofern kann ich da eigentlich schon nicht von "unglücklicher Zufall" sprechen. 

Dabei hatte ich aber nicht im Ansatz die Absicht, hier Liebhaber von Warhammer online anzupieseln. Ganz und gar nicht. Mein Groll hat sich da NUR gegen den Betreiber gerichtet, und buffed ist nunmal eine Seite, die rege frequentiert wird. Ergo: Hier ein "Erfahrungsbericht" (Eher ein als solcher getarnter Wutausbruch, wie ich zugeben muß). Dass sich ein Forenuser quasi persönlich beleidigt fühlen könnte, wenn ich meine Erfahrungen mit den technischen Aspekten der Warhammer-Accountverwaltung öffentlich mache, damit hab ich weder gerechnet noch war es beabsichtigt.

Und Hilfe hier suchen hab ich wenn ich ehrlich bin von vornherein als zwecklos eingeschätzt. Dazu sind die Fehlermeldungen des patchers zu allgemein und das Thema im Internet zu weit diskutiert.

Das nur nochmal als ausführlichere Erklärung. Ab morgen Abend gehts - hoffentlich - INS Spiel und ich sehe aus erster Hand, ob die Veränderungen wirklich so positiv sind. Ein Bekannter, der die Schwierigkeiten mit dem account nicht hatte, hat bereits erstes positives feedback geliefert. Man darf gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dith: Was das abschrecken angeht - wars, genaugenommen, ja auch nicht. Ich hab nur schonungslos und realtiv derb das geschildert, was mir widerfahren ist. Das sollte zum einen meinem Zorn Luft machen, zum anderen aber auch informieren, dass es Probleme geben kann. Wenn das tatsächlich jemand liest, der sich überlegt, anzufangen, und derjenige dann aufgrund meines posts und eigener Internetrecherche es lieber bleiben lässt, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen: Soll ICH ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil jemand anderes Mist baut und ich darüber schreibe? Eher nicht, denke ich. Ich mein, die war-europe-webseite ist nun wirklich kein Aushängeschild, und das mittlerweile seit Jahren (allein die Tatsache, keine Großbuchstaben in e-mail-Adressen zu erkennen, wirkt auf mich einfach unprofessionell). Die sinnvollere Frage wäre doch wirklich "Was sollte der Betreiber verbessern, um potentielle Neukunden nicht gleich vorm ersten Probelauf abzuschrecken?" anstatt "Was fällt dem Sethek ein, hier mit einem Erlebnisbericht Leute zu vergraulen?", oder?

Du tust ja fast so, als hätte mich der ganze Terz mit dem account gefreut und ich nur auf sowas gewartet, um GOA/Mythic eine reinzudonnern. Dem war absolut nicht so - auf derlei Freizeitvergnügen würde ich, hätte ich die Wahl, wirklich lieber verzichten. Und ja, mir wäre es bedeutend lieber, würde ich ab morgen in WAR Spaß haben und es gut finden als nicht. True story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Mai 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich finde es doof, dass man für 30 Tage bezahlt aber nur 29 davon überhaupt einloggen kann, weil die einen Tag brauchen bis zur Freischaltung. Bei allen anderen MMOs die ich kenne und gespielt habe (WoW, EQ, EQ2, Vanguard, HDRO, AoC, Aion, L1, L2 etc.) hat es niemals über 10 Minuten gedauert von Payment bis Spielerlaubnis.



Das sind aber auch bloß ärgerliche Einzelfälle, mehr nicht.
Bei der Freischaltung per Abo oder Gamecard musste ich auch nie warten, das ging sofort oder nach wenigen Minuten. Ebenso die angesprochenen Probleme bei der Erstellung von Testaccount, die existierten bei mir nicht, das ist doch schon ziemlich sonderbar, oder?

Es kann mal länger dauern, aber wenn mir das Spiel am Ende nicht gefällt, dann kümmert mich der eine Tag weniger auch nicht.
Gefällt es mir hingegen, dann wird es nicht die letzte Aboverlängerung sein und ob man nun 100 Tage oder 99 Tage spielt, fällt am Ende überhaupt nicht auf.
Vergleiche eines anderen Forenmitglieds bzgl. verspäteter Pizza oder verpasstem Flug sind dagegen völlig daneben.


----------



## Churchak (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob diese Einstellung auch greift, wenn Du einen einwöchigen Urlaub buchst, und der Flieger zufällig halt doch nen Tag später geht als gebucht, oder wenn Du ne Pizza bestellst, die erst einige Stunden später da ist.


wenn mich der Urlaub 13 euro kostet oder ich für 13 euro 30 Tage lang immer ne pizza bekomme wenn ich sie einfach bestell denke ich würd ich doch recht locker damit umgehn ja.



Sethek schrieb:


> Du tust ja fast so, als hätte mich der ganze Terz mit dem account gefreut und ich nur auf sowas gewartet, um GOA/Mythic eine reinzudonnern.



deine sig und posts lassen aber genau das vermuten.

mehr will ich zu dem thread ned schreiben war eh schon wieder zu viel,bzw ich nehm wetten an wie dein "erfahrungsbericht" aussehn wird. ich sag nur QQ.


----------



## Sethek (16. Mai 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch bloß ärgerliche Einzelfälle, mehr nicht.
> Bei der Freischaltung per Abo oder Gamecard musste ich auch nie warten, das ging sofort oder nach wenigen Minuten. Ebenso die angesprochenen Probleme bei der Erstellung von Testaccount, die existierten bei mir nicht, das ist doch schon ziemlich sonderbar, oder?



Ich wurde auch noch nie überfahren oder überfallen, schon ziemlich sonderbar...das sind auch nur ärgerliche EInzelfälle, mehr nicht.
Oder soll ich ernsthaft eine Studie anlegen und ein Tortendiagramm erstellen um den Anteil an verspäteten Accountaktivierungen graphisch darzustellen? *Natürlich* kann ich nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen wiedergeben, und *natürlich* ist die ANzahl an posts in diversen Foren zu sehr sehr ähnlichen Problemen nur ein Anhaltspunkt und keine exakte Wissenschaft. Wer allen ernstes was anderes erwartet, der hat schlicht nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun, und wer argumentiert "Mir ist das nicht passiert, also lügst Du", der bewegt sich in meinen Augen nicht mehr im rationalen Bereich.



> Es kann mal länger dauern, aber wenn mir das Spiel am Ende nicht gefällt, dann kümmert mich der eine Tag weniger auch nicht.


Deine Langmut in allen Ehren, aber die Einstellung implizit mal für den Rest der Menschheit als verbindlich zu präsentieren geht einfach nicht. Wenn die Server mal wegen Wartungsarbeiten nicht arbeiten ist das normaler MMO-Betrieb - aber bei dem von mir geschilderten Problem handelt es sich um eine Sache, die ich bei den vielen MMOs, die ich bislang gespielt habe, NIE beobachtet habe.



> Vergleiche eines anderen Forenmitglieds bzgl. verspäteter Pizza oder verpasstem Flug sind dagegen völlig daneben.



Dann lass Dich mal vom anderen Forenmitglied gezielt fragen: Ich bestell mal wieder eine Pizza und frage nicht, wie langs dauert, bis sie geliefert wird, weil ich von 2000 Pizzerien Lieferzeiten von 30 Minuten bis 75 Minuten gewöhnt bin. Die Pizza kommt in 4 Stunden. Sie kommt warm, frisch und lecker, trotzdem find ichs Mist und werd im Freundeskreis eventuell schon drüber berichten. Wo genau ist denn der Unterschied zum Account-Lag, wenn ich fragen darf? Nachdem der Vergleich ja "völlig daneben" ist, müsste es ja was wirklich gigantisch offensichtliches sein - es erschließt sich mir jetzt aber trotzdem so direkt nicht.



Und generell zur Warhammer-Inquisition: Ich frage mich immer mehr, ob bei euch allen noch alles fest verlötet ist. Ganz ehrlich. Derartigen Fanatismus kenne ich bislang nur bei religiösen Extremisten. Was zum Henker ist bitteschön so verwerflich dran, seine eigenen negativen Erfahrungen zu schildern, daß sich hier verstiegen wird in Feststellungen über meinen Charakter und Beweggründe, daß mir rundheraus Lügen unterstellt werden und dergleichen? Was kommt denn als nächstes? Eins vorneweg - für den Tag des Kennedyattentats hab ich ein wasserdichtes Alibi.

Was die Signatur angeht: Die ist uralt (1) und der Spruch steht in meiner Signatur weil ich ihn überaus kreativ und witzig finde (2). Übrigens trage ich den Titel "Nörgelprälat" (3) und mein Avatarbildchen zeigt einen alten Sack (4) - daraus lässt sich doch sicher auch ein wasserdichtes und vernichtendes Urteil über meinen Charakter und meine verwerflichen Beweggründe ableiten, oder?


----------



## Pymonte (16. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Und generell zur Warhammer-Inquisition: Ich frage mich immer mehr, ob bei euch allen noch alles fest verlötet ist. Ganz ehrlich. Derartigen Fanatismus kenne ich bislang nur bei religiösen Extremisten. Was zum Henker ist bitteschön so verwerflich dran, seine eigenen negativen Erfahrungen zu schildern, daß sich hier verstiegen wird in Feststellungen über meinen Charakter und Beweggründe, daß mir rundheraus Lügen unterstellt werden und dergleichen? Was kommt denn als nächstes? Eins vorneweg - für den Tag des Kennedyattentats hab ich ein wasserdichtes Alibi.



Ich sehe da eigentlich keine Inquisition, sondern einfach nur Reaktionen. Man rechtfertigt, argumentiert usw. Sollte ja wohl auch erlaubt sein. Das Thema (GOA verwaltet WAR) sollte mit 1.3.6 aber eh gegessen sein.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eigentlich keine Inquisition, sondern einfach nur Reaktionen. Man rechtfertigt, argumentiert usw. Sollte ja wohl auch erlaubt sein. Das Thema *(GOA verwaltet WAR)* sollte mit 1.3.6 aber eh gegessen sein.



DAS wäre super. Wieso nur haben die nach DAoC nochmal auf GOA gesetzt ;(


----------



## Churchak (17. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Derartigen Fanatismus kenne ich bislang nur bei religiösen Extremisten.......... für den Tag des Kennedyattentats hab ich ein wasserdichtes Alibi.


wenn nix mehr geht dem gegenüber extremismus vorwerfen geht immer aber von lockeren lötstellen erzähln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw wie schauts mit nem alibi am Gründonnerstag 77 aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sethek schrieb:


> Die ist uralt (1) und der Spruch steht in meiner Signatur weil ich ihn überaus kreativ und witzig finde (2). Übrigens trage ich den Titel "Nörgelprälat" (3) und mein Avatarbildchen zeigt einen alten Sack (4) - daraus lässt sich doch sicher auch ein wasserdichtes und vernichtendes Urteil über meinen Charakter und meine verwerflichen Beweggründe ableiten, oder?


jup ich schliess daraus das du nen pocherfan bist und somit auf unterirdiche witze stehst! aber nun ja kann nicht jeder nen guten geschmack haben es sei dir verziehn. ^^


----------



## wiligut (17. Mai 2010)

Wie arm. Irgendwie wusste ich schon beim Namen des Threaderstellers das mich hier nur Schwachsinn erwartet. Leider hab ich doch draufgeklickt und ärgere mich nun über die verschwendete Zeit. Warum nur zieht immer das WAR Forum in regelmäßigen Abständen die gleichen Trolle an wie Scheisse die Fliegen? Ciao


----------



## Terlian (17. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Oha, danke schonmal dafür - den hab ich wohl übersehen.



Also, habe ebenso mal eine Anfrage an den Support gerichtet, da ich die Spielzeit in jenen Tagen eben nicht gut geschrieben bekommen habe, was ja eigentlich hätte passieren sollen laut den News, daher habe ich meinen Account einfach auslaufen lassen... hier also die Antwort vom Support:

- - -
_abc@123.de,

Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning, Ticket ref: #123456
--

Guten Tag, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Die Emailadresse "abc@123.de" ist mit dem Account "xyz" verbunden, auf dem derzeit keine aktives Abonnement läuft. Wir können auf diesem Account keine Rechnung finden, die zurück gebucht wurde, Sie sollten also in der Lage sein einfach ein Abonnement einzurichten.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne wieder zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Ihr Billing-Support für Warhammer Online_
- - -

Abgesehen davon, das die Antwort irgendwie nach Textbausteinen aussieht und nichts mit der Anfrage an sich zu tun hat, na mal Hand aufs Herz, wieso sollte ich mein Abonnement verlängern, wenn mir dann wieder 3 Tage flöten gehen?

Die ganzen tollen realen Vergleiche lasse ich mal aussen vor, bei meinen bisherigen Spielen, (Neocron, Anarchy Online, Everquest, WoW, Tabula Rasa, HdRo) wurde mir die Spielzeit immer vollständig und meist direkt gut geschrieben und nicht erst 3 Tage später, also kann ich das wohl auch hier erwarten.

Der Account wird ja auch frist gerecht beendet und nicht erst 3 Tage später, also wieso funktioniert das Eine und beim Anderen hat man zig Tage Verzögerung mit drin?

Nachtrag: Reaktionszeit des Supports war im Bereich 24-48h also kann man da nicht groß meckern, das die Antwort wenig Sinn macht, steht eben wieder auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## Teranor (18. Mai 2010)

ich frag mich wirklich wie man sich über einen Tag so was von aufregen kann
schon mal drüber nachgedacht das, wende für 30 tage zahlst du niemals 30 tage Playedtime zusammen bekommst?

mal rechnen
30 x 24h = 720h gekauft 

davon benutzt du vielleicht ...

 8h Arbeit/Schule (mit fahrt weg hin/zurück)
+6h schlaff /Nacht 
+1h sonstiges (kacken,essen,putzen)
15h die du am Tag nicht spielst

24h - 15h = 9h mögliche Spielzeit /Tag

auf den bezahlten Monat sind das

30 x 9h = 270h mögliche Spielzeit /Monat

nun vergleichen wir mal die gekaufte Spielzeit mit der theoretisch möglichen Spielzeit

720h : 270h

fällt was auf du hast gerade mal 11 tage im ganzen Monat spielen können und beschwerst dich wegen den einen Tag wo du nicht spielen konntest
ich an deiner stelle würde ja nun das schlafen und essen aufgeben und mich bei meinem Cheff beschweren das ich ja nicht meinen voll bezahlten Monat spielen kann

wäre wohl eher nach zu vollziehen glaub ich


----------



## Klimpergeld (18. Mai 2010)

Oh mann... und das nur wegen 13 euro.
Jedes unternehmen baut mist und nur weil meine rente mal zu spät kommt oder die Versicherung nicht blechen will, kündige ich doch keinem von beiden.
Das hat rein gar nichts mit fanatismus zu tun, wenn ich mir diese meinung bilde. Im gegenteil. Ich finde es eher fanatisch, wenn man sich deswegen derartig aufregt.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2010)

Teranor schrieb:


> ich frag mich wirklich wie man sich über einen Tag so was von aufregen kann
> schon mal drüber nachgedacht das, wende für 30 tage zahlst du niemals 30 tage Playedtime zusammen bekommst?
> 
> mal rechnen
> ...



Und was willst du uns damit sagen?

Egal wofür man sein Geld ausgibt man kann alles relativieren. Wenn du ein Montagsmodell von irgendwas erwischst - was regst dich auf? Wenn deine Pizza Stunden zu spät kommt und kalt ist - was regst dich auf? Wenn du zu unrecht gebannt wirst, deinen Account verlierst und komplett neu hochspielen müsstest - was regst dich auf? Ist ja nur ein Spiel, kaufst für 10 Euro neuen Account kannst wieder spielen...

Nur weil es nicht lebensbedrohlich ist heißt das nicht, dass es nicht ärgerlich und unnötig ist... Deine Rechnung kann man nur belächeln. Man bezahlt für 30 Tage Spielzeit - wie man diese nutzt hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Terlian (20. Mai 2010)

Na ja, typische Milchmädchen Rechnung, da der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat, man davon pro Tag nur eine gewisse Menge spielen kann, kann man diese Zeit auch nicht so einfach zusammen rechnen und dann als Summe präsentieren, die man dann zum "verspielen" hat.
Denke keiner hier wird es wohl durchhalten diese 11 Tage durchgehend zu spielen, sondern man wird seine Spielzeit auf besagte 30 Tage aufteilen, und daher zählen Tage an denen man eben nicht spielen kann sehr wohl.

Fassen wir kurz zusammen:
- Es gab und gibt zur Zeit Fehler bei der Aktivierung von Accounts.
- Trotz der o.g. News erhält man keinen "Ersatz" für die verlorenen Tage.
- Support reagiert zügig, aber verfehlt schlicht das Thema.

Ich wüsste beim besten Willen nicht, wo das in irgendeinem Ansatz "fanatisch" sein soll. Hier wurde schlicht eine bezahlte Leistung nicht erbracht, man hakt nach, schüttelt über das Ergebnis den Kopf und damit hat es sich.


----------



## Sethek (20. Mai 2010)

Soderla, nach einigem beruflichen Stress hab ich endlich ein paar Minuten Muse für meine ersten Eindrücke zum Jetzzustand von Warhammer Online.

1. Präambel

Klingt als Wort toll und beeindruckt alle, zumindest die, die mir abkaufen, dass solche Wörter zu meinem Grundwortschatz gehören.
Vorwort klingt einfach weniger akademisch...wo war ich? Ah ja. Bevor es wieder heisst "der troll" - das folgende sind völlig subjektive Eindrücke meiner Zeit als WIeder-Test-Einsteiger in Warhammer online. Weder sind sie für irgendjemanden per se maßgeblich, es sei denn, er wünscht es so, noch sind sie Mittel zum Zweck der Diffamation. Ich stelle lediglich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit und Meinungen über das Spiel hier vor.

2. Erster Eindruck

Nach vielen Irrungen und Wirrungen konnte ich mich tatsächlich einloggen - zunächst der Schreck: Nur mehr 2 deutsche Server.Ob ich meine alten Charaktere hätte transferieren können, weiß ich nicht, ich habs gleich gar nicht versucht, denn ich wollte wirklich frisch und ungetwinkt - wie ein Neueinsteiger eben - das Spiel erleben. Ich habe mir zu diesem Behufe einen Sigmarpriester auf dem Server Drakenwald erstellt, weil der "Siggi" ja relativ stabil ist und solo anstrengungsfrei ne ganze Menge kaputtbekommt.

2.1. Startgebiete

Schock: Das Imperialengebiet ist jetzt "Goldstandard". Nach ersten Verdauungsproblemen (Ich mochte zwar das Nordland damals am liebsten, aber die unterschiedlichen Kulturen hatten schon irgendwie ihren Reiz) konnte ich mich dazu durchringen, die Entscheidung gut zu finden. Es war nämlich "was los". Nachts um halb elf für PQs Leute zu finden ist anscheinend Standard und gestaltet das Spiel wesentlich anfängerfreundlicher. Daumen hoch zu einer mutigen Entscheidung und dem Eingeständnis "Wir haben wesentlich weniger Abonnenten als ursprünglich erwartet". Würde nicht jeder Betreiber so machen, war aber goldrichtig. Gefühlt wurden die mobs im Nordland deutlich abgeschwächt (Ich denke da an den garstigen Chaosriesen der ersten PQ z, und tatsächlich sind die Champions und Helden der Zwerge- und Hochelfenkampagnen deutlich biestiger. Hier hat man sich offensichtlich ein Beispiel am Schneesturm genommen, eine Entscheidung, die für mich nachvollziehbar und richtig ist - nach wie vor ist PvE in Warhammer härter als im Konkurrenzprodukt, aber eben nicht mehr brutal härter - so manche PQ oder gar Instanz fordern mich persönlich mehr heraus als der End-Raiddungeon der Marktführers, aber frustrierend ist es selten.

Hier also schonmal ein Daumen richtung oben.

2.2. Die Technik

Was ist mit dem Spiel passiert? Es sieht gut aus, klingt gut und läuft flüssig. Natürlich ist es kein Augenschmaus wie zB Aion, aber für den MMO-Standard langts allemal, und mehr als stimmig ist es eh. Lags, die mir ehedems das Spiel verleidet haben, hab ich auch bei mittelgroßen Scharmützeln von 10 gegen 10 aufwärts nicht, auch keine Ruckler. Keine Ahnung, wies bei Burgbelagerungen aussieht, so weit bin ich noch nicht, aber das erste Fazit hier: Auch hier hat man aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt.

Negativpunkt: Nach wie vor ist nur die linke Maustaste für Aktionen belegbar. Ich bin alter "click-to-cast-Heiler" und mir fehlt der Komfort, mehr als nur 4 Heilzauber direkt ohne hotkey in die raidframes jagen zu können. Auch Abstandsmesser hab ich keine gefunden, offenbar gibt das die Schnittstelle nicht her. Hier wäre in meinen Augen für den MMO-Standard noch Nachbesserungspotential.

Generell aber: guter Eindruck

2.3. RvR

Es ist was los. es macht Spaß. Das Dezimierer-Set ist relativ leicht erfarmbar, Kurz: Riesengaudi. So muß das. Keine Ahnung, ob sich das in späteren tiers fortsetzt, aber einstweilen: Spaß, Spaß, Spaß.

Szenarien gehen zügig auf, und die Imperiums-RvR-Gebiete sind ebenfalls gut besucht. Die Zwerge und Hochelfen sind recht einsam, aber das ist wohl auch der Spielkonzeption geschuldet. Was ich mir noch wünschen würde - nach wie vor: separate Anmeldungen für premades und randoms. Ist nur selten gewinnbar gegen organisierte Gildentrupps mit TS-Kommunikation.

Fürs erste ist hier jedenfalls das für mich größte Plus bislang zu verzeichnen.


2.4. Die community

Grauenhaft. Ich bin zwar ein misanthropischer Dauernörgler, aber das hier war selbst für mich unerwartet. Auf Kemmler und Huss in der guten (?) alten Zeit war der chat meist höflich und zivilisiert. Heute finde ich mich so manches mal wie im Brachlandchat 2.0

Bedarf wann immer es möglich ist ist scheinbar usus. Ich hab aus den ersten 3 Szenarien meine Lehre gezogen und bin auch bedürftig. Schade fand ichs trotzdem. Hilfsbereit war eigentlich auch niemand, auf meine Anfragen zu raidframes und c2c-addons, zu verschiedenen Zeiten vorgetragen, kam null. Wirklich null. Nicht einer hat sich erbarmt.

Vielleicht ist das Gros an freundlichen SPielern in Gildenchats und nimmt an öffentlichen channels einfach nicht teil, und die Mischpoke, die mit WoW schon nicht zurechtkam, spielt nun Testweise Warhammer, wer weiß, ich empfinde die Atmosphäre jedenfalls als subjektiv unangenehm.

Der Fairnis halber muss ich aber sagen: hierfür kann der Betreiber nun wirklich nichts.


3. Fazit

Nach einigen Stunden: Viele Fehler wurden ausgemerzt, und scheinbar ist Warhammer auf dem Weg zu einem guten Spiel. Ich würde es aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Erfahrung zumindest zum antesten rundheraus empfehlen. Ich werd mich mit ein wenig mehr Erfahrung wohl noch mal detaillierter äussern. Einstweilen überlass ich den Trollen und der Inquisition wieder den Ring. Man sieht sich.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Mai 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> text



that's quite... surprising.

Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, da muss ich mich an dieser Stelle doch mal dick entschuldigen.
Zum Chat kann ich so nicht viel sagen. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe und den Advice Channel lese, dann schreib ich auch auf Anfragen. Aber häufig wird da eben einfach dumm gespammt, Menschen und so.
Bezüglich Raidframes hat sich squared nun eigentlich etabliert. c2c Addons sagt mir so nix. Und zum Bedarf/Passen ist so eine Sache. Sachen, die ich nicht mehr Brauche (Burgenbeutel, Ausrüstung, die ich schon habe) da "giere" oder passe ich. Aber ansonsten, dass muss ich dazu sagen, sehe ich es nicht ein, zurückzutreten. Dafür stattet WAR einen zu schnell aus, es leidet eigentlich keiner Mangel. In den PvE Instanzen ist das natürlich anders, denke ich (war bisher nur einmal WKT aus Langeweile).

T2 wird, dass kann man auch gleich sagen, nicht mehr so belebt sein. T3 noch weniger. Spätestens ab LvL 10 sollte man sich eine volle und aktive Gilde suchen, um dann mit Gildenkollegen/Twinks loszuziehen. Wobei im T2/T3 das RvR Hauptdreh und Angelpunkt ist, das PvE straft die reale Spielerzahl lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RP Gilden gibt es übrigens auch einige, auf beiden Servern.


----------



## wiligut (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin nicht sicher was du mit Abstandsmesser meinst, ich vermute aber du willst sehen ob das zu heilende Gruppenmitglied in Reichweite ist. Mit "Squared" was praktisch ein Standardaddon für WAR Heiler ist, wird das angezeigt bzw. Spieler ausgegraut wenn nicht in Healrange.

Den Ratchannel hat man als "normaler Mensch" meist ausgeblendet, hat zwar zur Folge das man echte Hilfesuchende nicht wahrnimmt, aber man muss dafür das Gespamme der Vollpfosten nicht ertragen. Hier ist es bei WAR wie bei anderen Games, mit der Rückkehr größerer Spielerzahlen sinkt das Niveau. Als die WAR-Gemeinde auf dem Tiefpunkt eine kleinere Gemeinschaft war, war der Ton gefühlt freundlicher. Da hilft nur eine nette Gilde.

Bedarf ist hier besser geregelt als in anderen Games (zumindest im vergleich zu meiner aktiven Wow-Zeit). Im Szenario kannst du nur auf Sachen Bedarf würfeln die deine Klasse tragen kann (außer bei Schmuck), ansonsten ist der Bedarfbutton automatisch ausgegraut, im RvR-KT gehört es zum Standard "Echten Bedarf" zu aktivieren, was ebenfalls das Bedarfwürfeln auf nicht tragbare Items verhindert. Ab T2 hat sich das bis zu jedem rumgesprochen und ist eigentlich immer aktiviert, im T1 ist es das oftmals wohl eher aus Unwissenheit als aus böser Absicht nicht. Da hilft es den KT Leider drauf hinzuweisen, dass er "Echten Bedarf" aktivieren soll.


----------



## Churchak (20. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> In den PvE Instanzen ist das natürlich anders, denke ich (war bisher nur einmal WKT aus Langeweile).



da kann nen Erzi nem Eisenbrecher das Schild auch nur wegwürfeln wenn der Leader den hacken bei echtem Bedarf reingemacht hat,sprich maximal 1 mal wenn es schlicht beim Grp bauen vergessen wurde. 
Das zu ändern ist ne 2 sec Sache und mir in 2 Jahren WAR nicht einmal passiert das auf nen freundliches "mach mal bitte Echten Bedarf an" nicht reagiert wurde.


----------



## Sethek (20. Mai 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher was du mit Abstandsmesser meinst, ich vermute aber du willst sehen ob das zu heilende Gruppenmitglied in Reichweite ist. Mit "Squared" was praktisch ein Standardaddon für WAR Heiler ist, wird das angezeigt bzw. Spieler ausgegraut wenn nicht in Healrange.



Genau das hab ich gemeint.
Squared hab ich, das hat allerdings für mich das Problem, dass es den Abstandscheck erst anwirft, wenn ich das aktive Ziel zu wechseln versuche, also nach dem ersten linksklick, was der ganzen Sache irgendwie den Sinn nimmt. Vielleicht hab ich auch was falsch eingestellt, eingehend damit bschäftigen konnt ich mich noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin positiv überrascht von deinem offenen Fazit, wobei dein angenehmer Schreibstil ja schon vorher aufgefallen ist.

Zu der Community muss ich allerdings sagen, dass du nur die schlechte Seite kennengelernt hast. Natürlich ist der Ratschlag-Channel voll von 10-20 Idioten, die sich über irgendeinen Schwachsinn unterhalten (war auf dem englischen Server auch nicht anders, da gabs mal einen Abend lang Hitler-Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), weshalb der Großteil der Community sich gar nicht mehr die Mühe macht, den Ratschlag-Channel zu verfolgen. Im Krieg fehlt dafür einfach die Zeit und Muße.
Innerhalb meiner Gilde und auch Allianz bin ich bisher nur auf sympathische Mitspieler gestossen und was den gern genutzten Vergleich zum Marktführer betrifft, so hat Warhammer hier eindeutig die Nase vorne.


----------



## Klimpergeld (21. Mai 2010)

hm also ich weiß nicht. Ich denke, dass man zur community wenig sagen kann. warum sollten da mehr idioten sein als in wow oder anderen mmo´s.
Ich denke das liegt einfach an der generellen entwicklung der onlinecommunity und nicht an den leuten in warhammer speziell. Mir hat man im /ratschlag immer fabelhaft geholfen. Nicht immer erfolgreich aber bemüht.

Dass es in warhammer rp gibt überrascht mich. Aber angenehm... Bis jetz weiß ich nicht mal, wie man von laufen auf gehen umschaltet^^


----------



## C0ntra (21. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Bis jetz weiß ich nicht mal, wie man von laufen auf gehen umschaltet^^



Bei der Steuerung kannst du einen Knopf belegen, der das umschaltet, standardmäßig ist da keine Taste belegt.


----------



## Churchak (21. Mai 2010)

ja ich hab den dummerweise auf c gelegt nun komm ich mit meinen dicken fingern ab und an drauf was äuserst fatal ist wenn ich mit meiner Erzi zu kiten versuch. ^^


----------



## Sethek (13. Juni 2010)

Soderla,

Nach der ersten relativ positiven Erfahrung sind nunmehr einige Wochen ins Land gezogen.
Mittlerweile bin ich auf nem anderen Server, spiel mit 2 Online-Freunden bei der Zerstörung und nähere mich der magischen 40 und dem Rufgrinding.

Ist alles noch toll und neu? Nein. Weder toll noch neu. Bevor man mich aber wieder steinigt, sollte ich mich eventuell mal daran machen, das ganze zu differenzieren.

Also - vorneweg: WAR macht immer noch Spaß. Es ist ein ausgezeichneter Zeitvertreib. Aber: Es gibt in meinen Augen eklatante Schwächen, die dringendst beseitigt gehören. Ich liste einfach mal auf, was mir so aufgefallen ist:



Buggy buggy buggy​Nach so langer Zeit so viele Bugs ist eigentlich indiskutabel. Vielleicht hab ich ja die Seuche, wer weiß, aber es vergeht kein (Spiel-)Tag, in dem nicht irgendwas passiert, sei es ein Feststecken in einem 30 Zentimer hohen Mini-Jägerzaun mit nachfolgendem Fallschaden von mehreren tausend Schaden, sei es, dass ich mich in einem bereits beendetem Szenario wiederfinde, nicht rumlaufen kann, weil ich wieder an den Start geported werde, noch 3 Minuten ausharren müsste, aber den debuff-countdown für den Drückeberger bereits ablaufen sehen kann. Die Extra-Handwerkswaren-Taschen, die auch nur jedes zweite Mal funktionieren (bei 50% der Fälle klickt man einfach durch...) sind auch immer noch im Spiel. Dazu Animationsabsonderlichkeiten (Schamane und Runenpriester bleiben zumindest bei mir gerne mal in der Castanimation stecken und haben dann dauerhaft zischendes grünes Leuchten um sich bzw grell leuchtende Megarunen unter den Füßen, was auf Dauer doch eher stört. Der vielbesungene "polish", der an der Grafik und der Stabilität feststellbar war, hat offenbar bei den Bugs haltgemacht.


RvN - der neue Breitensport

RvN? Wattn Dattn? Ganz einfach, die WAR-Interpretation vom RvR aus DaoC. Steht für "Realm versus nix" und ist der beliebte Volkssport des Angreifens leerer Burgen und Schlachtfeldziele und das vermeiden von Kampfhandlungen an diesen Burgen generell. Dabei wären Burgschlachten ja wirklich ne geile Sache, grade bei den kleineren Burgen in T2 und T3. Aber hier hat das Design ein Loch - ein Angreifer, der 2 Stunden gegen einen gleichstarken Feind aussichtsloserweise gegen eine Burg rennt, bekommt für seine mühen NIX. Andersrum sollte es sein, leere Burgen sollten einen Grundbonus bringen, ebenso sollte aber auch eine Schlacht einen Grundwert an Ruf/Einfluss/EP bringen, der *mindestens* so hoch ist wie bei einer leeren Burg - auch wenns nix wird mit der Eroberung sollten Anstrengungen honoriert werden. Einzig im T4 erlebt man Burgenschlachten, und da auch nur, weils für die Stadtbelagerung sein muß. Ganz böser Fehler der designer, man will, dass sich die Leute auf die Omme geben, aber man belohnt gegensätzliches Verhalten.

Hinzu kommen dann noch einige balancetechnische Fragwürdigkeiten: Absurd starkes reparierbares Öl, verbuggte Rammen sobald der Aufsteller mal rausgeht oder stirbt, unglaublich armselig zusammengenerfte Kriegsmaschinen (Eine SPEERSCHLEUDER, die einen Elf mit Flitzebogen und Lederrüstung mittschiffs trifft und unter 200 Schaden verursacht, ist lächerlich - nicht umsonst seh ich SEHR selten mal ne KM im Einsatz.) und viel zu dicke, dafür zu langsam reparierende Türen. 


Der Grindhammer schlägt zu

Auch so n Grund, warums in T2 und vor allem T3 gähnend leer ist: Die Länder der Grinder. Wen wunderts, so schnell kommt man sonst nirgends im Level hoch. Dabei wären die super designed, stimmig und abwechslungsreich (auch wenn der locktimer ruhig länger laufen dürfte bzw es aus RvR-Sicht interessant wäre, Konstellationen zu haben, in denen mal beide Luftschiffe vor Ort sind und KEINE der Seiten nen lock hat). Dringend erforderlich: Anpassung des Erfahrungsgewinns. Es sind level-40-mobs, ja, aber man wird selber angehoben. Man sollte keine EP bekommen wie ein 40er für 40er, sondern wie ein Char des momentanen Levels gegen gleichlevlige mobs. Problem gelöst und LdT ist wieder eine geile Zone in ders um etwas RvR, PQs für Minigräber, Luftschiff-KTs und den Worldboss und das Grab des Pleitegeierfürstne geht. Und im T2/T3 sollte dann auch mehr los sein.


Balance of Power

Das wollten die Briten mal - heut wills anscheinend jeder auf der ganzen Welt. In WAR ist davon leider nix zu sehen. Nach wie vor dominiert, wer immer dominiert hat. Der imperiale Feueraugust und in geringerem Maße sein böses Pendant auf Zerstörungsseite. Bombtruppen sind so ziemlich das für random-KTs undankbarste, frustrierendste und unschaffbarste, was es gibt. Und es gibt sie reichlich. Lösungsansätze gäbs viele, vom eigenen Tier für 40er über AE-Nerfs bis hin zum redesign der Hauptstädte.

Mein Ansatz ist ein anderer. Wir haben defensive Fernkämpfer. Zwei, um genau zu sein. Von denen ist derzeit einer so la la, der andere "lol". Darin sind sich die meisten einig, auch wenn man immer mal wieder Maguscracks findet, die dann gerne die eigene Leistung als Maßstab für die Qualität der Klasse hernehmen. Ist aber Mumpitz, weiß jeder, vermutlich insgeheim auch die Maguscracks selber. Das ist fast so, als würde ich nem Karate-Dan zuschauen, wie er Ziegelsteine verwummert, und aus diesem Spektakel auf die Qualität der Ziegel schließen (ungeachtet der Tatsache, daß Otto Normalverbraucher die Ziegelsteine selbst mit nem Hammer nur schwer kleinkriegt). 

Jedenfalls, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die defensiven Fernkämpfer brauchen als zusätzliche *Kern*fähigkeit (kein Riftbot mit vorgeschriebener Skillung mehr) ne Schutzkuppel. Sind ja auch defensive Fernkämpfer. So 30 Fuß im Diameter ca., mit Aufstellzeit von 2-3 Sekunden (bricht bei Schaden ab) und nem cooldown von 10-20 Sekunden. Dazu noch die Einschränkung "maximal eine Kuppel". Innerhalb der Kuppel sind ALLE AE-Effekte um 75% reduziert. Kuppel bleibt, bis Defensiver Fernkämpfer ne neue aufstellt, seine eigene Kuppel verlässt oder den Löffel abgibt. Das verhindert das Entwerten von AEs und erfordert taktischen Umgang mit den Kuppeln, gleicheitig zieht es reinen bombtrupps etwas den Zahn, und es macht kaum gespielte Klassen attraktiver, was ja auch nichts schlechtes ist.​Alternativ würd ja auch schon das rausnehmen der close-quarters-Tatik etwas helfen. So wies momentan ist, kann ich bei nem Szenario und ganz besonders bei ner Stadtbelagerung das Ende verblüffend genau von Anfang an vorhersagen. Ich brauch dazu nur meine Szenariozusammenfassung aufzumachen und vergleichen, was mehr vorhanden ist: Sorcs oder BWs. Die Seite mit mehreren gewinnt.


Ruuuuuuuuf ( mich an )

Nix gegen contentstreckung, muss ja auch sein. Aber was man sich in WAR den Arsch abgrindet geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. Es gab mal n Podcast mit dem drolligen Paul, der sinngemäß geblubbert hat, daß sie keinen Grind wollten, weil Grind das Gegenteil von Spaß sei. Soweit stimm ich dem zu. Warum also muß man so EXTREM viel Ruf anhäufen in späteren Rängen, dass es sich ganz automatisch wie Grind anfühlt? Sollte das PvP nicht Spaß machen? Also ich fühl mich angesichts dieser extremen Zeiterfordernis schon "gewzungen", und so ist meine Grundeinstellung gleich ne andere. Und ohne Rufrang gehts nicht, denn der Einfluss des Rufrangs auf die Charperformance ist lachhaft gigantisch. Man MUSS den Rufrang hochbringen um eine Chance zu haben, und man MUSS dazu endlose Stunden Szenarien farmen. Falscher Weg - weniger Zeit, weniger große Unterschiede zwischen viel und wenig RUfrängen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchste nichts wie bei den drei Buchstaben in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Es SOLL einen (merklichen) Unterschied geben, aber das, was in WAR abläuft, geht zu weit. Wenn drei 40er mit vereinten Kräften EINEN anderen 40er nicht tot bekommen, dann ist der Unterschied zu groß - sie bekommen ihn tot, wenn sie selber wochenlang stur "Ruf grinden", und nur dann. Motivation ist "In Anerkennung deines EInsatzes bist du 20% effektiver als Joe Schmock" und nicht "In Anerkennung deines EInsatzes zerfetzt du fünf von seiner Sorte ohne ins Schwitzen zu geraten". 


Es kann der bravste nicht in Frieden leben

Sorry, ich muss es so deutlich sagen: Die community ist mehrheitlich scheisse. Nicht, weil sie besonders unfreundlich wäre. Nicht, weil sie nicht hilfsbereit wäre. Nein, sie schaufelt sich mit Narzismus und Egotismus ihr eigenes Grab.

Ganz ehrlich - man spielt gegeneinander, ja. Aber auch miteinander, und bei den SPielerzahlen ist man eher schon ne verschworene Gemeinschaft, ingame-Feindschaft hin oder her. Insofern könnte man ja mal hin und wieder etwas Fairnis zeigen. Aber nein, gibts nicht.
Beispiel? Schlangenpassage - kennt jeder, mag jeder, der ne Stammgruppe oder ne ganze premade hat. Eigentlich gehts drum, was zu erobern und an den eigenen Spawnpunkt zu bringen - CTF eben.

So, was macht wirklich jeder Stammtrupp? Er rubbelt. Und nicht nur so n bischen, sondern bis zum letzten kill, gnadenlos, vollkommen desinteressiert, wie sich der random-Gegnerhaufen fühlt. Ich war in so nem Szenario, als ein random reingerutscht in nen fast vollen premadehaufen. Beim Stand von 300 zu Null für unsere Seite hab ich mir ein Herz gefasst und das Scheissteil in unsere Startaufstelung gebracht - und wurde angepampt, was der Scheiss solle, denn ich würde ihnen ja den Ruf versauen. Kein Gedanke dran, wie sich die Ordnungsspieler gefühlt haben, die ja uch zocken zum Spaß haben. Ne, nur das eigene Rufsäckel interessiert. Zum Kotzen, einfach zum kotzen. So vergrault man Leute.


Das klingt jetzt sicher alles sehr negativ. Soll es auch, sind ja auch herbe Kritikpunkte. Aber ich muss es nochmal sagen: Es macht Spaß. Zahlreiche Mängel wurden bereits behoben, und WAR ist ein vollwertiges, brauchbares MMO. Aber es könnte noch viel viel besser sein.

In diesem Sinne
Der Nörgelprälat​​


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich bisher nicht ganz soviele Bug erlebt habe, mit deinem abschließenden satz kann ich eigentlich nur /sign sagen...
Das Game könnte noch vieles besser machen, aber es macht auch so schon richtig Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (17. Juni 2010)

Ich störe mich auch nicht an den Bugs aber im Großen und Ganzen muss ich Sethek leider recht geben, auch wenn ich das Spiel immernoch mag, der Spaß am RVR ist im Feuerregen aber schon mehr als einmal an den Spawn genagelt worden.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. Juni 2010)

Der Herr Pirat hat im großen und ganzen schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Bugs stören mich nicht wirklich...


----------



## OldboyX (17. Juni 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Der Herr Pirat hat im großen und ganzen schon recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WAR hat halt noch immer den Vorteil das einzige wirklich PVP-zentrierte MMO zu sein (kommt mir nicht mit Aion - ich habs gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die Zielgruppe die genau das will hat (noch) keine Alternativen. Wenn aber etwas in die Richtung mal kommt, mit guter Engine, gutem Netzwerkcode und ordentlich "polish" dann siehst für WAR düster aus. Mit anderen Worten: Falls 40k was gscheids wird ^^.


----------



## Casp (17. Juni 2010)

Leider hast du Recht... und ich bezweifel, dass davon allzu viel noch geändert wird.


----------



## wiligut (18. Juni 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> ...
> Ruuuuuuuuf ( mich an )
> 
> Nix gegen contentstreckung, muss ja auch sein. Aber was man sich in WAR den Arsch abgrindet geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. Es gab mal n Podcast mit dem drolligen Paul, der sinngemäß geblubbert hat, daß sie keinen Grind wollten, weil Grind das Gegenteil von Spaß sei. Soweit stimm ich dem zu. Warum also muß man so EXTREM viel Ruf anhäufen in späteren Rängen, dass es sich ganz automatisch wie Grind anfühlt? Sollte das PvP nicht Spaß machen? Also ich fühl mich angesichts dieser extremen Zeiterfordernis schon "gewzungen", und so ist meine Grundeinstellung gleich ne andere. Und ohne Rufrang gehts nicht, denn der Einfluss des Rufrangs auf die Charperformance ist lachhaft gigantisch. Man MUSS den Rufrang hochbringen um eine Chance zu haben, und man MUSS dazu endlose Stunden Szenarien farmen. Falscher Weg - weniger Zeit, weniger große Unterschiede zwischen viel und wenig RUfrängen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchste nichts wie bei den drei Buchstaben in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Es SOLL einen (merklichen) Unterschied geben, aber das, was in WAR abläuft, geht zu weit. Wenn drei 40er mit vereinten Kräften EINEN anderen 40er nicht tot bekommen, dann ist der Unterschied zu groß - sie bekommen ihn tot, wenn sie selber wochenlang stur "Ruf grinden", und nur dann. Motivation ist "In Anerkennung deines EInsatzes bist du 20% effektiver als Joe Schmock" und nicht "In Anerkennung deines EInsatzes zerfetzt du fünf von seiner Sorte ohne ins Schwitzen zu geraten". ​...​


​​​Drama, Drama, Drama. Nee, im Ernst, in allem was du sagts steckt sicher ein wahrer Kern, aber die Dramatik in der du es vielleicht wirklich empfunden hast, es zumindest hier schilderst, finde ich weit übertrieben. Klingt mir SEHR stark nach den Eindrücken eines Solo-Spielers, der WAR nicht so erlebt wie man es mit einer guten Gruppe erleben kann.  Aber wie auch immer, ist alles Geschmackssache.​Besonders die Kritik zum Grind in den LdT halte ich für sehr gerechtfertig. Die LdT versauen derzeit einfach das gesamte T3 Spiel. Allerdings würde ich nicht die XP runtersetzen sondern einfach die Zugangsbeschränkung auf Level 32 anheben. Ab da kann die hohe XP Leuten dagegen helfen die Lücke zum 40er schneller zu schließen.​Lediglich den Teil zum Ruf halte ich einfach für Unsinn. Grind definiert scheinbar jeder anders. Aber das Rufsammeln in WAR hat für mich rein gar nichts mit grinden zu tun, sondern ist die Belohnung für die aktive Teilnahme an dem was WAR ausmacht, nämlich dem RvR und den Szenarien. Das ist einfach der Kern des Spiels. Genauso übrigens wie die Insignien. Klar spielt man X hundert davon bis man irgendwann seine RR75 RvR-Waffe in den Händen hält, aber dennoch hat man die Chance jedes einzelne Szenario davon selbst zu gestalten und Spass aus jedem einzelnen zu ziehen. Das liegt an jedem selbst was er und seine Gruppe draus machen. 100 mal in einem anderen Spiel die selbe Ini farmen bis das begehrte Item dropt ist für mich viel eher grind, denn eine Ini mit ihren NPC ist immer gleich, ein Sz ist es nicht. Und trotzdem macht es den Leuten die diese Mühen aufsich nehmen vermutlich Spass, den es ist ebenfalls der Kern dieses anderen Spiels und deshalb wohl auch kein Grind.​Die Rufränge sind ein Anreiz weiter zu spielen, kein Zwang. Selbstverständlich muss es Unterschiede zwischen jemandem mit RR80 und 40 geben, aber die wirklichen Unterschiede sind nicht auf den RR zurückzuführen sondern Ausrüstungsbedingt und Ausrüstung meint in diesem Fall sogar Rufrangunabhängige PvE-Ausrüstung (Stichwort Tyrannenset).​Dein Fazit widerum würde ich unterschreiben. WAR ist ein vollwertiges MMO und macht sehr viel Spass. Vieles könnte besser sein, aber das gilt für jedes mir bekannte Spiel​
​


----------



## FAQ112 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich denke bis 2013 ist es ein guter Zeitvertreib bis Warhammer 40k DM rauskommt (auf das ich meine letzte Hoffnung setze, dass es auch mit vielem neuen Content punkten kann und nicht nur minimalen Änderungen).
 Bis dahin gibt es vielleicht noch ein WAR-Addon und viele Neuerungen.
 Für alle Casuals unter uns ist WAR sehr zu empfehlen und ein Wiederstieg lohnt sich da der Content nur sperrlich erweitert wird, bis 2011 immer noch so viel wie 208/09/10 also immer

Man sollte nur bedenken, dass WAR auch viel geschichtliches bietet und nicht nur stupides Orvr, wer sich in der Spielwelt umschaut, wird es sehen können.

Man sieht sich auf Caro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde seine Kritikpunkte fast alle recht fragwürdig.

Thema Bugs : 

Wenn man nach dem dritten/vierten Stuck immernoch nicht gelernt hat, einfach das sinnlos "rumhupsen" über Zäune oder was auch immer zu vermeiden, dann ist man selbst dran Schuld. Ich war glaube ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr stuck, außer ich habe es wirklich herausgefordert. 
Die anderen Bugs wie "Animationshänger" hatte ich mit meinen Chars auch schon länger nicht mehr, bzw. alle 3-4 Wochen vielleicht mal, wenn es Performanceprobleme gab. Also mit Sicherheit nicht der Rede wert.

Thema "RvN" :

Klar gibt es immernoch diese Zerglinge, die ausser leere Keeps raiden nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, aber es liegt an dir, ob du dich da anschliesst oder nicht. Z.B. unsere Gilde geht nur dann ins RvR, wenn genügend Destros da sind, die nur leere Keeps raiden wollen. Die werden dann eben verfolgt, bis sie keine Lust mehr haben auf den Deckel zu bekommen. Es zwingt dich ja keiner auch leere Keeps zu raiden.

Thema Grindhammer :

Sei doch froh, dass du als "Nachzügler" oder "Neueinsteiger" die Chance hast, recht schnell Lev40 zu werden. Wenn du das grinden nicht magst, dann spiel halt SC's in den lower Tiers. Zu den richtigen Uhrzeiten gehen auch im T2/3 noch genügend auf. Nebenbei ein bisschen questen oder PQ's machen.... Lev40 wird man in beiden Fällen recht schnell.

Thema Balancing :

Die meisten AE.Gruppen sind einfach nur 0815 und lassen sich mit minimalem Aufwand aushebeln. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn zwei, drei oder vier AE-Gruppen auf einem Haufen stehen und dann liegt es wieder an dir oder deiner Gruppe, ob du ihnen einfach aus dem Weg gehst, bis sie mal nicht auf einem Haufen stehen, oder du mit deiner Gruppe lebensmüde reinspringst und dich darüber aufregst, dass alle in 4-5 Sekunden sterben. Im Scenario sollten AE-Gruppen aber wirklich kein Problem sein...

Thema Ruuuuf :

Ganz ehrlich und nicht böse gemeint : Ich glaube du hast den Sinn eines PvP-Spiels nicht verstanden.

Thema Community :

Entweder man rubbelt oder wird gerubbelt, ausgeglichene SC's gibt es viel zu selten. Der Grund dafür und auch ein klarer Kritikpunkt : Matchmaking von WAR ! Aber egal ob am Spawn oder auf dem Weg zum Bergungsteil, bleibt immer das gleiche, da meistens eine Seite klar dominiert. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass man bei dem Spawn-Gecampe meistens die volle Zeit aussitzen muss, was es so frustrierend macht.


----------



## Sethek (18. Juni 2010)

​​

> Drama, Drama, Drama. Nee, im Ernst, in allem was du sagts steckt sicher ein wahrer Kern, aber die Dramatik in der du es vielleicht wirklich empfunden hast, es zumindest hier schilderst, finde ich weit übertrieben.



Dramatische Übertreibung ist zum einen ein Stilmittel, kann zum anderen aber auch sehr tückisch eingesetzt werden, indem man einen Mißstand übertreibt, damit der Gesprächspartner sagt "Ok, irgendwo hast ja recht, aber sooooooo schlimm ists ja nun auch nicht" - denn dann hat man ihn an der Position, an der man ihn wollte.

Von derlei Hinterfotzigkeiten nehm ich aber Abstand, mein Hang zu Übertreibungen gehört untrennbar zu meinem Schreibstil - und ja, bisweilen rede ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Klingt mir SEHR stark nach den Eindrücken eines Solo-Spielers, der WAR nicht so erlebt wie man es mit einer guten Gruppe erleben kann. Aber wie auch immer, ist alles Geschmackssache.



Jein - ich bin zwar natürlich auch solo unterwegs, hab aber trotzdem 2 regelmäßige Mitspieler und bin Teil einer großen Gilde. Auch sonst bin ich ein sehr geselliger (böse Zungen sagen auch: geschwätziger) MMO-Spieler und rede mit vielen meiner Mitspieler. Und für mich, aus meiner Warte, sprechen die allerallermeisten vom "Rufgrinden", alterntiv auch von "muss noch x ruf farmen für [beliebiges Setteil]". Interessanterweise hab ich im Zusammenhang mit Dunkeltrost- und Tyrannenset noch niemand vom farmen reden hören. Muss nix heissen, aber interessant ist es für mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls halte ich sowohl Souverän- als auch Tyrannenset für viel zu stark im Vergleich zu sagen wir Wachposten- oder Kriegsherrenset. Wenn wir mal als Vergleich WoW ranziehen - jaja, ich weiß, wertneutral halt - dann liegt dort der Unterschied zwischen den ersten und den highend-sets in prozentual vergleichbaren Bereichen. Der Unterschied ist aber - das "Einstiegsset" rückt ebenfalls mit neuem Ausrüstungstier weiter auf, so dass die Diskrepanz nie so groß ist wie sie in WAR mittlerweile ist. Damit will ich keine Aussage über die Qualität von WoW-PvP treffen (wer diesbezüglich eine Aussage will - mein WoW-account ist eingefroren), ich nehm den Punkt wirklich nur, um zu illustrieren, wie andere Betreiber von MMOs das Problem der Diskrepanz zwischen Einstieg und highend sehen und damit umgehen und wie das in WAR nicht geschieht. Mit jedem neuen Set obendrauf wird die Periode, in der man schlicht chancenlos ist und darauf hoffen darf, dass besser ausstaffierte Mitstreiter die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen, größer.

Vielleicht liegts auch an meiner gewählten Profession (Tank, und das in der S&B-Variante), aber ich empfinde mich als Belastung fürs eigene Team. RR71+-Slayer laufen _frontal_ auf mich zu, ich werfe meine defensivskills an - ALLE - und werde _frontal_ in 3 Sekunden umgelatzt. Schaden kommt dabei nur von dem kleinen Dicken vor mir. Damit kann ich meine Aufgabe schlicht nicht erfüllen und bin darauf angewiesen mich durchziehen zu lassen, und das viele viele Stunden lang. Nagt halt an mir. Als Heiler hätte man wenigstens noch das Gefühl, was beitragen zu können, als DD im Assisttrain fällts auch nicht so auf, dass der eigene Schaden eigentlich zu gümmelig ist.

Der Punkt - je älter das Spiel wird, umso schwächer sind neu-40er - ist auch nicht ganz unerheblich für neu-Spieler. Insofern halte ich die derzeitige Situation halt für ungünstig in mehr als einer Hinsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

> Besonders die Kritik zum Grind in den LdT halte ich für sehr gerechtfertig. Die LdT versauen derzeit einfach das gesamte T3 Spiel. Allerdings würde ich nicht die XP runtersetzen sondern einfach die Zugangsbeschränkung auf Level 32 anheben. Ab da kann die hohe XP Leuten dagegen helfen die Lücke zum 40er schneller zu schließen.



Ein wirklich guter Vorschlag. Könnte man sicher auch machen, denn im T4 gehen Szenarien ja ganz gut auf.
​

> Lediglich den Teil zum Ruf halte ich einfach für Unsinn. Grind definiert scheinbar jeder anders. Aber das Rufsammeln in WAR hat für mich rein gar nichts mit grinden zu tun, sondern ist die Belohnung für die aktive Teilnahme an dem was WAR ausmacht, nämlich dem RvR und den Szenarien.



Eventuell ist das auch eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Ich kenn Deine "Spielrealität" nicht, aber ich nehme mal an, du hast feste, regelmäßige Mitspieler, wenn Du nen twink nachziehst, steht der zum einen Mal optimal mit Tränken und Talismanen versehen da, hat zum anderen eine eingespielte Mitspielertruppe, die ihn "durchzieht" (auch wenn einem das vielleicht so explizit nicht auffällt dann). Alternativ, wenn du schon länger keinen Char auf 40 geboxt hast, machs mal. Wie gesagt wirds mit jedem Ausrüstungstier extremer mit dem Gefälle zwischen gut und schlecht.



> Das ist einfach der Kern des Spiels. Genauso übrigens wie die Insignien. Klar spielt man X hundert davon bis man irgendwann seine RR75 RvR-Waffe in den Händen hält, aber dennoch hat man die Chance jedes einzelne Szenario davon selbst zu gestalten und Spass aus jedem einzelnen zu ziehen. Das liegt an jedem selbst was er und seine Gruppe draus machen. 100 mal in einem anderen Spiel die selbe Ini farmen bis das begehrte Item dropt ist für mich viel eher grind, denn eine Ini mit ihren NPC ist immer gleich, ein Sz ist es nicht. Und trotzdem macht es den Leuten die diese Mühen aufsich nehmen vermutlich Spass, den es ist ebenfalls der Kern dieses anderen Spiels und deshalb wohl auch kein Grind.



Sicher ist das der Kern des Spiels. Aber du wirst mir doch zustimmen, dass der Spaß größer ist, wenn man aktiv mitspielen kann und reale chancen hat. Als frischer Vierziger gegen einen Gegner mir RR71+ hat man keine Chance. Punkt. Die hätte man, wenn sich der andere ausgesprochen dämlich anstellt, aber mit RR71+ hat der schon so viel gespielt, dass die Hoffnungen diesbezüglich auch eher dünn sind. Nun ist War ein Team- oder Zergspiel. Insofern sind Teammitglieder dafür da, eigene Schwächen zu kompensieren - aber aufgehoben werden die Schwächen nicht, und wenn im Zerg gegen Zerg die eine Seite halt 3 Neu-40er hat und die andere nicht hat die andere trotzdem nen großen Vorteil.

Itemsets in Instanzen erfarmen (von wegen ID und dropchance) ist genauso grind, richtig. Und der Spaß am Grind liegt nicht am grind selber, er liegt in der Befriedigung, am Ende alle Mühsal und Strapazen durchgestanden zu haben und seine Belohnung dafür zu kriegen (überspitzt formuliert, ja). Frag einen Grinder während des Grinds, ob er grade Spaß hat - die meisten werden sagen "nein".

Ein gewisser Frust ist sogar spaßfördernd (alles nur hintenreingeschoben bekommen ohne Anstrengung befriedigt nicht), aber mir ist der Frustfaktor beim Aufschließen zu den oberen Rängen halt ein wenig zu tief und langandauernd. Da wäre entweder ein Anheben des Einstiegsitemlevels, ein beschleunigter Rufzuwachs oder eben weniger krass aufgemöbelte items in jedem Tier brauchbare Ansätze in meinen Augen.
​


----------



## Dufurius (18. Juni 2010)

Und wieder einmal wurde ich in meiner Vermutung bestätigt. WAR verfügt über einen Gimpfilter! YES!

Sorry aber ich hatte auch schon das ein oder andere Problem mit WAR aber es gab bis jetzt für jedes eine einfache Lösung. Wer also unfähig ist sich aus den mehr als 1000 Lösungsvorschlägen einen heraus zu suchen, der ist bei Monopoly wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Sethek (18. Juni 2010)

> Thema Bugs :
> 
> Wenn man nach dem dritten/vierten Stuck immernoch nicht gelernt hat, einfach das sinnlos "rumhupsen" über Zäune oder was auch immer zu vermeiden, dann ist man selbst dran Schuld. Ich war glaube ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr stuck, außer ich habe es wirklich herausgefordert.
> Die anderen Bugs wie "Animationshänger" hatte ich mit meinen Chars auch schon länger nicht mehr, bzw. alle 3-4 Wochen vielleicht mal, wenn es Performanceprobleme gab. Also mit Sicherheit nicht der Rede wert.



Ergo: Lerne, bugs zu umgehen, dann treten sie nicht mehr auf, ergo gibts auch keine mehr - oder wie dar fich den Gedankengang verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Thema "RvN"





> :
> 
> Klar gibt es immernoch diese Zerglinge, die ausser leere Keeps raiden nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, aber es liegt an dir, ob du dich da anschliesst oder nicht. Z.B. unsere Gilde geht nur dann ins RvR, wenn genügend Destros da sind, die nur leere Keeps raiden wollen. Die werden dann eben verfolgt, bis sie keine Lust mehr haben auf den Deckel zu bekommen. Es zwingt dich ja keiner auch leere Keeps zu raiden.


Ich hab also entweder auf meiner Seite nach dem ersten wipe Zerfallserscheinungen (Und man behaupte nicht die gäbs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder aber Gegner, die nach 5 Minuten Verteidigung weg sind. Ich würde keine echte Befriedigung verspüren, Leuten eins "auf den Deckel" zu geben, die gar nicht an einer Schlacht interessiert sind und auch keine solche liefern. Aber jedem das seine.




> Thema Grindhammer





> :
> 
> Sei doch froh, dass du als "Nachzügler" oder "Neueinsteiger" die Chance hast, recht schnell Lev40 zu werden. Wenn du das grinden nicht magst, dann spiel halt SC's in den lower Tiers. Zu den richtigen Uhrzeiten gehen auch im T2/3 noch genügend auf. Nebenbei ein bisschen questen oder PQ's machen.... Lev40 wird man in beiden Fällen recht schnell.


Keine Ahnung, wo du spielst, aber im T3 gehen (bzw. gingen) bei mir (Zerstörung/Carroburg) Szenarien zur "peaktime" zwischen halbfünf und zehn so alle 3, 4 Stunden auf. Ist natürlich noch die Frage, wie man "genügend definiert, mir genügts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Thema Balancing





> :
> 
> Die meisten AE.Gruppen sind einfach nur 0815 und lassen sich mit minimalem Aufwand aushebeln. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn zwei, drei oder vier AE-Gruppen auf einem Haufen stehen und dann liegt es wieder an dir oder deiner Gruppe, ob du ihnen einfach aus dem Weg gehst, bis sie mal nicht auf einem Haufen stehen, oder du mit deiner Gruppe lebensmüde reinspringst und dich darüber aufregst, dass alle in 4-5 Sekunden sterben. Im Scenario sollten AE-Gruppen aber wirklich kein Problem sein...



Kürzlich mal eine Stadtbelagerung gespielt? Sorry, aber mit der Aussage, Bombgruppen wären nicht dominierend - ne, da brauch ich nicht diskutieren, das kann man quasi jeden Abend selbst miterleben. 
Ja, der klassische meelee-assisttrain ist auch böse. Aber jeglicher lag spielt bombsquads in die Hände, das layout mancher Szenarien und vor allem der Stadtkämpfe und Burgbelagerungen ebenso. Bomben ist derartig fail-safe, dass es schon nicht mehr witzig ist. Oder erklär mir mal, wie du nen KT, der fast ausschließlich aus Sigmarpriestern, Sonnenrittern und Feuermagiern besteht, so einfach in Altdorf aushebelst. Ich bin mir SICHER, für diesen Tip wären dir viele WAR-spieler dankbar.



> Thema Ruuuuf





> :
> 
> Ganz ehrlich und nicht böse gemeint : Ich glaube du hast den Sinn eines PvP-Spiels nicht verstanden.



Ehrlich? Keine Ahnung, aber ich stellte mir drunter vor: Sich in diversen Settings mit unterschiedlichen Aufgaben mit dem Gegner zu kloppen. Nicht drunter vorgestell habe ich mir: Auf leere AD-IDs hoffen, weil man da mehr Ruf/Zeit bekommt, Nach fehlgeschlagener Burgeinnahme weiterziehen, weils woanders mehr Ruf gibt, wenn keiner die Burg verteidigt etc.

Wie man ernsthaft abstreiten kann, dass es im Grunde darum geht, so viel Ruf wie möglich anzuhäufen (weil das nunmal den eigenen Char stärkt) und dass es den konsistent meisten Ruf gibt, wenn KEINE Gegner da sind, der spielt ein anderes Spiel. Selbst bei Mythic ist man auf den Missstand (übrigens, an der Stelle, auch aufs AE-Bombing - das so leicht aushebelbare) bereits aufmerksam geworden. Man darf also hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Thema Community





> :
> 
> Entweder man rubbelt oder wird gerubbelt, ausgeglichene SC's gibt es viel zu selten. Der Grund dafür und auch ein klarer Kritikpunkt : Matchmaking von WAR ! Aber egal ob am Spawn oder auf dem Weg zum Bergungsteil, bleibt immer das gleiche, da meistens eine Seite klar dominiert. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass man bei dem Spawn-Gecampe meistens die volle Zeit aussitzen muss, was es so frustrierend macht.



Richtig.


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab mir überlegt auch wieder anzufangen, aber ich komm in das Spiel nicht so richtig rein =/

Hab's bis ca. Januar 2010 gespielt, bin nicht wirklich weit beim Leveln gekommen, da ich einfach ungern alleine spiel .. Hat da wer paar Tipps? Bzw nen Tipp welchen Server usw?

Mir hat das Spiel Spaß gemacht und ich fand die Klassen auch sehr interessant ..




LG


----------



## OldboyX (18. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> ...
> Bis dahin gibt es vielleicht noch ein* WAR-Addon* und viele Neuerungen.
> ...



Du sagst doch selbst, dass ein CM bestätigt hat, dass an keinem Addon gearbeitet wird und keines geplant ist. Zudem wurden wieder Leute bei Mythic (speziell Warhammer Online) entlassen. Auf "viele Neuerungen" würde ich auch nicht wirklich hoffen. Seit LotD gab es keine nennenswerten Änderungen mehr, es wurde hauptsächlich herumgefuhrwerkt (Festungen raus, Szenarien neu gruppiert, hier etwas an der Kampagne gedreht, usw.). Das ist nicht schlecht, dass wir uns richtig verstehen, aber großartige Updates sind das nicht. Vanguard entwickelt sich ähnlich schnell und umfangreich, falls das einer kennt (jahrelang kein echter Content, hin und wieder ein paar Bugfixes, aber Bugs die seit Release bestehen usw.).




			
				Thurgom schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde seine Kritikpunkte fast alle recht fragwürdig.
> 
> ...



Die Kritikpunkte sind auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt, sie mögen etwas überspitzt formuliert sein, doch es sagt ja auch keiner, dass sie das Spiel unspielbar machen. Deine plumpen Rechtfertigungsversuche jedoch für einige der Kritipunkte sind ein Freibrief für schlechtes Gamedesign und eine Erklärung wieso WAR so mäßig erfolgreich ist.

Es kann nicht Aufgabe des Spielers sein:

- Bugs zu umgehen
- die Rahmenbedingungen für lustiges PVP zu schaffen, weil das Spiel selbst diesen Rahmen nicht vorgeben kann
- das time / risk / reward Verhältnis für sich selbst neu zu definieren, weil das Spiel das nicht schafft
- schlechtes Balancing durch Organisation, Können usw. ausgleichen (vor allem nicht in dem Ausmaß wie gegen 0815 Bomber)
- Equip/Rufrangschere masochistisch in Kauf zu nehmen und einfach per hardcore-Sitzfetisch auszugleichen
usw.

Genau mit diesem Gameplay hat WAR es geschafft mittlerweile 90% seiner ursprünglichen Kunden zu vergraulen, hier keine Kritik zulassen zu wollen ist nicht besonders klug.


----------



## Thurgom (18. Juni 2010)

- Bugs umgehen ?? Keine Ahnung ob man das so definieren muss. Wenn ich weiss, dass ich an manchen Stellen stucken werde, dann meide ich diese Stellen ganz einfach und es funktioniert. Klar sollten die Entwickler versuch so etwas zu beseitigen, aber mein Gott... Wenn man sowas als klaren Kritikpunkt ansieht, dann wird man in jedem Spiel, egal ob WoW/AoC/Aion unglücklich sein und nicht nur in WAR.

- Es ist ja nicht so, dass diese RvE-Raider dann stehen bleiben und sich umhauen lassen, sobald mal Gegenwehr kommt. Wenn wir mit einer 6er Gruppe ins oRvR gehen, dann kämpfen wir halt auch gegen zwei, drei oder vier+ Gruppen. Wenn dir das keinen Spaß macht, gegen eine klare Überzahl den Kampf zu suchen und auch mal zu gewinnen, egal ob sie das wollen oder nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 

- Mein letzter T3 Char liegt ca. einen Monat zurück. Und da gingen die SC's so alle 20-30 Minuten auf. War durchaus angenehm, um zwischendruch noch ein paar PQ's mit der Gruppe zu machen.

- Naja, Stadtbelagerung. Aber lustig, wie du EIN Element des ganzen Spiels auf das Balancing von WAR überträgst. Klar ist es nervig wenn man so einen premade-KT als Random erwischt. Aber es gibt nunmal nicht nur die Stadtbelagerung in WAR. Der Großteil besteht aus open RvR und Scenarios und in beiden Fällen gibt es Mittel und Wege gegen die von dir angesprochenen Setups anzukommen. Die gibt es durchaus auch in der Stadt, nur mit Sicherheit nicht in einem random zusammengwürfeltem KT.

- Was den Ruf angeht : Und wieder sprichst du die Leute an, die anscheinend gar kein Interesse an PvP haben, Glückwunsch !! 

In WAR ist es so, dass RR und Equip nicht den entscheidenden Ausschalg geben, ob man gewinnt oder verliert. Wenn man trotz dieser Tatsache sich das Ziel steckt, leere Keeps zu raiden, oder leere ID's zu gewinnen, nur um an die besten Items zu kommen, dann liegt es einzig und alleine an den Spieler und nicht an dem Spiel ! Ich habe nie das Bestreben gehabt ein gutes Ruf pro Zeit Verhältnis zu schaffen, sondern mich einfach zu moschen. Und ich habe auch nie den Vortschritt meines RR's als besonders wichtig eingestuft.... Deswegen verstehe zumindest ICH nicht, warum das RR pushen in WAR auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit Grinderei zu tun haben soll.
_

_____________________________

@ Oldboy : Ich habe durchaus einige Kritikpunkte. Aber die stimmen nichtmal ansatzweise mit denen überein, die du oder Sethek aufzählen.

um deine Punkte nochmal aufzugreifen :

- Die "Bugs" die hier augezählt werden, sind so minimal, dass sie einfach nicht der Rede wert sind. Wenn 95% der ganzen Fläche der WAR-Welt problemlos zu begehen ist, ohne zu stucken, muss man es schon herausfordern um wirklich so oft zu stucken, dass es wirklich nervt. Du tust gerade so, als müsste man einen riesigen Aufwand betreiben, um in WAR nicht an jeder Ecke einem Bug zu begegnen... das ist einfach Schwachsinn.

- Die Rahmenbedingunen in WAR sind gegeben. Keiner wird gezwungen mit ganzen KT's dem Feind aus dem Weg zu gehen, oder nicht ??? Und die Spieler die wirklich PvP suchen, werden auch immer die Möglichkeit haben es zu machen. 

- was definiere ich denn neu ??? In WAR ist es pups einfach an Gear zu kommen. Sei es durch PvP oder PvE.

- Klar gibt es Situationen, bei denen AE-Gruppen klar bevorteilt sind, aber ist das nicht logisch bei Massenfights, die sich auf einer Fläche abspielen ? Aber ihr stellt das Balanicing in WAR immer so katastrophal dar, obwohl es mindestens genauso viele Situationen gibt, bei denen MDPS-Grps klar bevorteilt sind.

- *Equip/Rufrangschere masochistisch in Kauf zu nehmen.* Hast du WAR jemals gespielt oder was soll diese Aussage ??? Das ist wirklich lächerlich hoch zehn...

_____________________________

Edit : Hier mal meine Kritikpunkte 

- Performance bei 4+ KT's auf einem Haufen. Schon besser als damals, aber noch weit vom Optimum entfernt
- Matchmaking der BG's. Jeder der öfters mal solo oder in Gruppe spielt, weiss was ich meine
- Mehr Competition für die Spieler, die sich mit anderen Gruppen messen wollen (z.B. Arena/Ladder)
- Manche Procc's oder Bonis von PvE-Sets nochmal überdenken und an PvP-Sets anpassen
- Maschinist, Magus, Schattenkrieger endlich mal den längst überfälligen "Buff" verpassen, ohne es gleich wieder zu übertreiben
- Quest-EP oder Mob-EP (in den Questzinen) etwas erhöhen, damit die "Anti-Grinder" auch neben PvP eine Alternative zu LdT haben (auch wenn mich das nicht so stört)
- größere RvR-Gebiete, damit man noch etwas mehr Möglichkeiten hat, dem Zerg aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Pymonte (18. Juni 2010)

@Oldboy, es gab aber schon am Anfang der 1.3.x Reihe eine Nachricht, dass es große Schwerpunkte gibt, die man zuerst abarbeitet, bevor was Neues kommt. 

Da waren die Festungen, das RvR, die Szenarien, die Hauptstädte, das Crafting, die Rüstungen und Balance Änderungen.

Was wurde bisher davon gemacht: Festungen, Szenarien, Hauptstädte, Crafting.

Rüstungsredesign kommt mit 1.3.6 und einige Balance Änderungen auch. Bisher für 3 Karrieren, aber im Mythic Forum steht schon, dass dies nur der 1. Thread zu dem Thema war und es mehr geben wird.

Was danach kommt werden wir ja sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Marienkaefer

Derzeit gibt es noch 2 deutsche Server: Drakenwald (sehr gut besucht) und Carroburg (gut besucht). Ansonsten gibt es nun vom T1 bis ins T2 eine Rekrutengilde, daher ist erstmal niemand alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten lautet die Devise: Gilde suchen und Spaß haben, es gibt viele Leute, die dir beim Leveln usw sicherlich helfen werden.

Die Frage ist halt, ob du lieber PvE oder PvP magst. Und was du gerne spielen möchtest (Fraktion, Rasse, Karriere).


----------



## Sethek (18. Juni 2010)

Thurgrom,

Mal im Ernst - hältst Du "Es wird doch niemand gezwungen, dem Kampf auszuweichen" ehrlich fürn Argument?
Du wirst zu KAUM was gezwungen, das kann nicht das Kriterium sein. Das System verteilt Belohnungen, wenn man erfolgreich das tut, was einem im Spiel als Aufgabe gestellt wird.

Belohnung im RvR ist, wie wir wissen, neben Einfluß und Beuteln halt Ruf. Und Ruf bekommst Du nicht, wenn Du 2 Stunden gegen ein gleichwertig verteidigtes keep anrennst. Ruf bekommst du, wenn du de Verteidiger drin sitzen lässt und lieber in n anderes Gebiet düst und dort leere Burgen umrennst.

Wenn du sagst "Ach, mir ist das egal, ich MUSS es ja nicht tun" sag ich dir "Ich MUSS noch nicht mal ne Fähigkeit benutzen um zu leveln, Gebietslocks die kommen während ich da bin reichen. Aber so n richtig dolles Argument isses dann auch nicht.

Ich will Dir jetzt nicht Tunnelblick oder verzerrte Wahrnehmung unterstellen, aber ein bischen drängt sich bei mir der Verdacht halt schon auf, wenn mittlerweile sogar Mythic hat verlauten lassenm dass die AE-performance zu stark ist, du aber nach wie vor predigst, wie uninteressant und unwichtig AE sei, er spiele ja nur bei Stadtbelagerungen ne Rolle (Ist ja nur das "endgame"). Da kämen übrigens noch Szenarien a la reikland dazu und so ziemlich jede Burgbelagerung gegen def.

Achja - in mindestens ebensoviel SItuationen sind mdps bevoteilt, schreibst du.
Dann lass mal hören.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Juni 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> ...
> - Die "Bugs" die hier augezählt werden, sind so minimal, dass sie einfach nicht der Rede wert sind. Wenn 95% der ganzen Fläche der WAR-Welt problemlos zu begehen ist, ohne zu stucken, muss man es schon herausfordern um wirklich so oft zu stucken, dass es wirklich nervt. Du tust gerade so, als müsste man einen riesigen Aufwand betreiben, um in WAR nicht an jeder Ecke einem Bug zu begegnen... das ist einfach Schwachsinn.



Ändert nichts daran, dass man in WAR "gefühlt" 10000x mehr hängenbleibt als in vergleichbaren MMOs. Da ist meiner Meinung nach der Fehler bei WAR, das kannst du herunterspielen wie du willst. Und ja, um die Bugs in WAR nicht zu bemerken muss man einfach die Augen davor verschließen, wenn Animationen steckenbleiben usw. Gerade diese beiden ( Stuck + Animation Stuck) begegnet man ständig, wenn man sie nicht aktiv vermeidet (wie du selbst sagst). Ich möchte aber in keinem Spiel Bugs aktiv vermeiden müssen und an jeder Kante, Ecke, Zaun, Stein usw. aufpassen müssen und "einen Bogen schlagen". Das finde ich einfach mies, dass dich das nicht "stört" haben wir wohl zur Genüge geklärt. Sethek und mich stört es halt.



> - Die Rahmenbedingunen in WAR sind gegeben. Keiner wird gezwungen mit ganzen KT's dem Feind aus dem Weg zu gehen, oder nicht ??? Und die Spieler die wirklich PvP suchen, werden auch immer die Möglichkeit haben es zu machen.



Das ist nicht der Punkt. Die Rahmenbedingungen setzen heißt, dass man den spielerischen Anreiz so anlegt, dass Inhalte auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise genutzt werden. Das macht WAR in einigen Bereichen immer noch sehr schlecht (wesbalh auch Waithammer PVE-ORVR nun überarbeitet werden soll). Die Mehrheit (nicht alle wohlbemerkt) geht in Spielen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes bzw. des größten persönlichen Nutzens (für WAR meist max Ruf). Das muss ein Spielehersteller berücksichtigen in seinem Design, da sonst schnell Sachen passieren in seiner Spielwelt, die keinen Spaß machen.

In einer idealen Welt würden natürlich die Spieler selbst merken, dass sie sich den Spaß damit kaputt machen. Das ist jedoch fernab jeder Realität, da könnte man genausogut alle Gesetze, die Polizei usw. abschaffen und darauf hoffen, dass alle Menschen von sich aus das Richtige für ein friedliches Zusammenleben tun. So naiv ist aber dann doch keiner.



> - was definiere ich denn neu ??? In WAR ist es pups einfach an Gear zu kommen. Sei es durch PvP oder PvE.
> 
> - *Equip/Rufrangschere masochistisch in Kauf zu nehmen.* Hast du WAR jemals gespielt oder was soll diese Aussage ??? Das ist wirklich lächerlich hoch zehn...



Jeder Newcomer hier oder Wiedereinsteiger bemängelt die große Equipschere die mit zunehmenden Tiers deutlich steigt. Die Langzeit-WAR-Spieler leben hier wohl noch "in Denial". Es macht nunmal einigen eben keinen Spaß völlig chancenlos zu sein aufgrund von mangelndem Rufrang / Equipment. Man versteht auch, dass alteingesessene Spieler mit Twinks, Erfahrung und ingame-Beziehungen dieses Problem nicht so stark sehen. In WoW habe ich auch meinen Twink mir nichts dir nichts hochgezogen, habe einen unerschöpflichen Goldvorrat und Freunde die mich durch allerhand Zeug ziehen, für das mein Equipment nicht ausreicht. Schwupps bin ich ausgerüstet. 

Im Übrigen habe ich WAR gespielt, immer wieder und man hat absolut keine Chance gegen Topchars und man kann als "normaler" Mensch nicht mal eben in 1 Monat aufschließen - keine Chance.



> - Klar gibt es Situationen, bei denen AE-Gruppen klar bevorteilt sind, aber ist das nicht logisch bei Massenfights, die sich auf einer Fläche abspielen ? Aber ihr stellt das Balanicing in WAR immer so katastrophal dar, obwohl es mindestens genauso viele Situationen gibt, bei denen MDPS-Grps klar bevorteilt sind.



Dann erzähl mal von den "genauso vielen Situationen". Das ist eine haltlose Behauptung. Zudem ist es eben auch schlechtes Balancing, wenn A) Taste 1 spammen kann für erfolgreiches Bomben in (deiner Annahme nach) 50% der Szenarien und  10 Tasten + Ts Absprache und Assisttrain braucht für erfolgreichen ST DPS in den anderen 50% der Szenarien.


_____________________________



> Edit : Hier mal meine Kritikpunkte
> 
> 1 Performance bei 4+ KT's auf einem Haufen. Schon besser als damals, aber noch weit vom Optimum entfernt
> 2 Matchmaking der BG's. Jeder der öfters mal solo oder in Gruppe spielt, weiss was ich meine
> ...



Ich könnte die Kritikpunkte genauso negieren wie du jene von Sethek, doch das bringt einfach nix.

1 Performance ist bei mir gut, keine Ahnung was du hast (ok das eine Mal konnte ich es nicht lassen - meine Meinung zur Performance von WAR ist hinlänglich bekannt hier)
2 Sehe ich auch so, zudem Equipschere
3 Sage ich schon seit Jahren, wurde immer nur geflamed hier in diesem Forum - das Problem wäre, dass es noch viel größere Balancing-Probleme geben würde, die erst durch synthetische 6v6 o.ä. offensichtlich werden würden (bestimmte Premades würden die "Arena" dominieren - manche Karrieren wären wohl überhaupt nicht vertreten)
4 Ist mir eigentlich egal
5 Balancing ist schlecht, da bin ich deiner Meinung
6 Finde ich schlecht, PVE sollte in WAR die (maximal gleichwertige) Alternative zu PVP sein. Grinden in WAR sollte sehr viel weniger effizient sein oder eben erst ab 32 - wie andere schon vorschlagen. Das würde auch 2 fliegen mit 1er Klappe schlagen: Zum Einen würde es PVP in T3 beleben und zum anderen hätte man in T4 trotzdem noch die Möglichkeit die "frustrierendste" Anfangsphase wo man sogar noch Levelrückstand hat
7 Wenn ein neuer Tier dazukäme dann ja, wobei ich eine große offene Zone mit vielen Zielen gegenüber diesen Minizonen bevorzugen würde. Überhaupt ist gestückelte Welt nach wie vor eines der großen Verbrechen von WAR (und AoC und Aion). Jüngst habe ich bei jemandem Just Cause 2 gesehen und war ehrlich begeistert von der riesigen, frei begehbaren Welt. So etwas sollte für ein MMO das mindeste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn es für WAR eine T5 Zone die einzige für RvR gedacht ist geben würde, hätte das Spiel eine realistische Chance noch sehr erfolgreich zu werden. Aber man bekommt einfach keine Infos ob sowas kommt oder nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Juni 2010)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn es für WAR eine T5 Zone die einzige für RvR gedacht ist geben würde, hätte das Spiel eine realistische Chance noch sehr erfolgreich zu werden. Aber man bekommt einfach keine Infos ob sowas kommt oder nicht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es nicht kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (18. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass man in WAR "gefühlt" 10000x mehr hängenbleibt als in vergleichbaren MMOs. Da ist meiner Meinung nach der Fehler bei WAR, das kannst du herunterspielen wie du willst. Und ja, um die Bugs in WAR nicht zu bemerken muss man einfach die Augen davor verschließen, wenn Animationen steckenbleiben usw. Gerade diese beiden ( Stuck + Animation Stuck) begegnet man ständig, wenn man sie nicht aktiv vermeidet (wie du selbst sagst). Ich möchte aber in keinem Spiel Bugs aktiv vermeiden müssen und an jeder Kante, Ecke, Zaun, Stein usw. aufpassen müssen und "einen Bogen schlagen". Das finde ich einfach mies, dass dich das nicht "stört" haben wir wohl zur Genüge geklärt. Sethek und mich stört es halt.



Gut, mag sein dass es so rüberkommt, dass ich manche Dinge "runterspiele". Ich kann dir nur von meiner Seite berichten, dass ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr stuck war. Aber ich habe auch shcon mehrmals gesagt, dass so etwas natürlich von den Entwicklern behoben werden sollte. Dass es noch nicht geschehen ist, ist natürlich blöd, aber nicht weltbewegend oder furchtbar, da man es eben einfach "selbst beheben" kann, was bei richtigen Bugs nicht möglich ist (zB ein Boss der ohne Grund one-hitted; fallen durch Texturen; ein nicht angreifbares Keep-Tor; etc pp)



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Punkt. Die Rahmenbedingungen setzen heißt, dass man den spielerischen Anreiz so anlegt, dass Inhalte auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise genutzt werden. Das macht WAR in einigen Bereichen immer noch sehr schlecht (wesbalh auch Waithammer PVE-ORVR nun überarbeitet werden soll). Die Mehrheit (nicht alle wohlbemerkt) geht in Spielen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes bzw. des größten persönlichen Nutzens (für WAR meist max Ruf). Das muss ein Spielehersteller berücksichtigen in seinem Design, da sonst schnell Sachen passieren in seiner Spielwelt, die keinen Spaß machen.
> 
> In einer idealen Welt würden natürlich die Spieler selbst merken, dass sie sich den Spaß damit kaputt machen. Das ist jedoch fernab jeder Realität, da könnte man genausogut alle Gesetze, die Polizei usw. abschaffen und darauf hoffen, dass alle Menschen von sich aus das Richtige für ein friedliches Zusammenleben tun. So naiv ist aber dann doch keiner.



Das Problem an dieser These ist aber, dass dieses "leere Keeps raiden" lange nicht so viele RP bringt, wie andere Spielweisen. Hier sind z.B. eingespielte Gruppen, welche ja eigentlich das Grundgerüst eines PvP-Spiels bilden sollten, wesentlich "effektiver". Nur warum verstehen das die Spieler nicht ??? Imo kann da der Entwickler wenig für, da die Spieler immer einen Weg finden werden das Spielsystem so auszunutzen, um sich selbst einen "Vorteil" zu verschaffen. Das war bisher in fast jedem Spiel so, welches ich gespielt habe...




OldboyX schrieb:


> Jeder Newcomer hier oder Wiedereinsteiger bemängelt die große Equipschere die mit zunehmenden Tiers deutlich steigt. Die Langzeit-WAR-Spieler leben hier wohl noch "in Denial". Es macht nunmal einigen eben keinen Spaß völlig chancenlos zu sein aufgrund von mangelndem Rufrang / Equipment. Man versteht auch, dass alteingesessene Spieler mit Twinks, Erfahrung und ingame-Beziehungen dieses Problem nicht so stark sehen. In WoW habe ich auch meinen Twink mir nichts dir nichts hochgezogen, habe einen unerschöpflichen Goldvorrat und Freunde die mich durch allerhand Zeug ziehen, für das mein Equipment nicht ausreicht. Schwupps bin ich ausgerüstet.
> 
> Im Übrigen habe ich WAR gespielt, immer wieder und man hat absolut keine Chance gegen Topchars und man kann als "normaler" Mensch nicht mal eben in 1 Monat aufschließen - keine Chance.



Ich habe selbst mehrere 40er, die bis auf einen weit davon entfernt sind gut equipt zu sein. Und was du da schilderst ist einfach Quatsch, in meinen Augen. Imo ist WAR momentan mit Abstand das beste Spiel, was Equipment-Unterschiede angeht. Schonmal Aion/WoW/AoC/... nach mehreren Monaten Pause gespielt ??? Ich denke nicht, sonst wüsstest du wieviel Equip in einem Spiel mit PvP- Inhalten wirklich ausmachen würde. 

Auch wenn dich das vielleicht nicht interessiert, aber wir haben mal auf DW Destros rerolled. Am Ende waren wir alles so RR45-50 und haben von 30 BG's vielleicht 1-2 verloren. Auch in Duellen (1v1's) mussten so manche RR80er dran glauben. Wie ist sowas möglich, wenn die Sets und der RR in WAR so viel ausmachen ??




OldboyX schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal von den "genauso vielen Situationen". Das ist eine haltlose Behauptung. Zudem ist es eben auch schlechtes Balancing, wenn A) Taste 1 spammen kann für erfolgreiches Bomben in (deiner Annahme nach) 50% der Szenarien und  10 Tasten + Ts Absprache und Assisttrain braucht für erfolgreichen ST DPS in den anderen 50% der Szenarien.



Es scheitert in den meisten Fällen einfach daran, dass kein Interesse besteht wirkliches Teamplay an den Tag zu legen. 

a) Die Behauptung BW's drücken nur eine Taste, ist schonmal ein Irrglaube
b) Sind es nicht nur die BW's, sondern auch die fähigen Heiler / der Guardtank und der Residebuff, die solch eine Grp stark machen
c) wenn a) und b) nicht der Fall ist, dann ist die Gruppe schlichtweg ungefährlich

Warum ?? Ganz einfach. Der BW ist nur so gut wie die ganz Gruppe. Wenn eine Meleegruppe auch nur ein bisschen nachdenkt, kann sie solch eine 2-2-2 Gruppe easy zerlegen. Weißt du wie lange so ein BW lebt, wenn er plötzlich mal keinen Guard hat, oder ein Heiler im Mezz steht ?? Dafür reicht es aus den Guardtank des BW's einfach mal zu kicken, oder den BW vom Guardtank zu den DD's zu kicken und schon ist der Geschichte, wenn die Melee's nicht pennen. Oder wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, einfach den BW/Sorc "raussaugen" als CB/WL.... Ist das schon zu viel verlangt ??

Und genau solche "Vorgehensweisen" sieht man leider nie. Da rennen die Spieler lieber wie die Lemminge in die Bombergruppe, hauen am besten noch auf den Tanks rum, weil der BW ja eh nicht stirbt ^^ und heulen dann rum, wie op so ein BW doch ist... Nunja, mir ist das egal, ich hatte mit einer MDPS-Gruppe bestehend aus Erzi/Siggi/WL/Slayer/Sonni/Schwert(/I nie auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gegen die "besten" Bombergruppen die Drakenwald zu bieten hatte und das war mit Sicherheit keine spielerische Höchstleistung, die nur mit Preamdes möglich ist. Sogar teilweise gegen zwei premade Bombergruppen war einiges möglich.



_____________________________




OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich könnte die Kritikpunkte genauso negieren wie du jene von Sethek, doch das bringt einfach nix.
> 
> 1 Performance ist bei mir gut, keine Ahnung was du hast (ok das eine Mal konnte ich es nicht lassen - meine Meinung zur Performance von WAR ist hinlänglich bekannt hier)
> 2 Sehe ich auch so, zudem Equipschere
> ...



4) Solltest du dir mal überlegen, ob dir das wirklich Egal ist. Gerade Tyrannen ist nämlcih DAS Set in WAR, welches wirklich ein wenig aus dem Konzept von WAR tanzt. Generell die Lotd-Items sind für mich einen ticken zu stark (Magiebonus,Nahkampfbonus / Worldboss-Talis mit hohen Crit-Werten / Tyrannen-Proccs die instant Casts ermöglichen, Items die einen Tank zum Stoffi machen (undefendable)). Alle anderen Sets sind imo nur minimal besser oder schlechter, was Bonis/Proccs/Stats angeht...

5) Weil drei von wievielen Klassen einen Buff vertragen könnten ?? Naja, dann gibt es kein Spiel mit gutem Balancing.

6) Es ist doch ganz normal, dass in WAR auf Dauer die lower Tiers aussterben. Da müssen Alternativen geschaffen werden die nicht nur auf PvP basieren. Mein Vorschlag wäre einer...


----------



## Brummbör (18. Juni 2010)

hör mal auf dich beim ae auf klein gruppen pvp festzulegen. bei 6vs6 oder 12vs12 ist das auch zu knacken aber im open rvr und der city ist ae >>>>> all. wenn der zerg rollt und 10 bws vorne wegrennen verdampft alles in sekunden. und wennst doch mal welche unhaust sind die in sekunden schnelle wieder hochgerezzt und weiter gehts. in den hauptstädten das gleiche. schon paarmal in inis mit 6+ bws gewesen da ist kein melee train gegen gewachsen weil der dmg der rein kommt nicht gegen zu heilen ist (kenn nur destro seite bei stadt kämpfen, wird andersrum das selbe sein).
orvr hat auch sehr unter den neuen städten gelitten. es stellen sich kaum mehr welche gegen ne übermacht weils ja egal geworden ist in welcher stadt gekämpft wird. man hat keine nachteile wenn die eigene city geraidet wird also wirds einfach gelassen was gegen die angreifer zu unternehmen und man geht einfach gleich in die city. versuch mal nen def kt zusammen zu stellen fürs rvr und einen für city def. den fürs open bekommst kaum voll und bei der stadt kannst dich für anfragen kaum retten.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Juni 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Gut, mag sein dass es so rüberkommt, dass ich manche Dinge "runterspiele". Ich kann dir nur von meiner Seite berichten, dass ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr stuck war. Aber ich habe auch shcon mehrmals gesagt, dass so etwas natürlich von den Entwicklern behoben werden sollte. Dass es noch nicht geschehen ist, ist natürlich blöd, aber nicht weltbewegend oder furchtbar, da man es eben einfach "selbst beheben" kann, was bei richtigen Bugs nicht möglich ist (zB ein Boss der ohne Grund one-hitted; fallen durch Texturen; ein nicht angreifbares Keep-Tor; etc pp)



"Weltbewegend" und "furchtbar" hast aber nur du gesagt. Ich finds doof, lästig usw. und definitiv etwas wo ich - wie auch du - die Schuld bei Mythic sehe. Wie schon öfter gesagt und wie schon Sethek selbst gesagt hat in seinem ersten Beitrag mit den Kritikpunkten:

WAR macht Spaß und ist ein vollwertiges MMO, aber es könnte halt noch besser sein, wenn man einiges (unter anderem diese "Lästigkeit") beheben würde.



> Das Problem an dieser These ist aber, dass dieses "leere Keeps raiden" lange nicht so viele RP bringt, wie andere Spielweisen. Hier sind z.B. eingespielte Gruppen, welche ja eigentlich das Grundgerüst eines PvP-Spiels bilden sollten, wesentlich "effektiver". Nur warum verstehen das die Spieler nicht ??? Imo kann da der Entwickler wenig für, da die Spieler immer einen Weg finden werden das Spielsystem so auszunutzen, um sich selbst einen "Vorteil" zu verschaffen. Das war bisher in fast jedem Spiel so, welches ich gespielt habe...



Auch hier wieder geht es nicht darum, dass es absolut gesehen die "effizienteste" Methode ist. Es ist aber im Verhältnis zum Aufwand eine der effizientesten Methoden und das sollte so nicht sein, da MUSS der Entwickler entgegenwirken. Ich sage nicht, dass es einfach ist, WoW hat ewig gebraucht um dem "im AV afk rumstehen zum Ehre farmen" einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Doch mit AFK-melden und dem rausschmiss mit Debuff und Permabans für AFK-Bots (kenne da ein paar die den Account deshalb verloren haben) hat man so einiges erreicht. Das ist aber nur ein Beispiel, bei WAR müsst man eben Anreize schaffen, die eine PVP-Schlacht in jedem Fall attraktiver machen als eine leere Burg einzunehmen. Zudem ist es mir zu dumm über genau das zu diskutieren, wo Mythic selbst dies als einen der wichtigen Kritikpunkte ansieht, da ja genau solche Probleme des ORVR demnächst überarbeitet werden sollen.



> Ich habe selbst mehrere 40er, die bis auf einen weit davon entfernt sind gut equipt zu sein. Und was du da schilderst ist einfach Quatsch, in meinen Augen. Imo ist WAR momentan mit Abstand das beste Spiel, was Equipment-Unterschiede angeht. Schonmal Aion/WoW/AoC/... nach mehreren Monaten Pause gespielt ??? Ich denke nicht, sonst wüsstest du wieviel Equip in einem Spiel mit PvP- Inhalten wirklich ausmachen würde.



Derzeit gibt es kein MMO wo man Equip im Endgame schneller in den "Arsch geblasen" kriegt als WoW (ob gut oder schlecht ist hier nicht relevant, in WoW kann man urschnell "aufschließen" auch nach mehreren Monaten Pause oder mit nem komplett neuen Char). Aion und AoC haben auch üble Equipscheren, keine Frage und das sind auch Dinge die ich an diesen Spielen (Aion besonders, AoC habe ich ewig nicht gespielt und PVP ist dort als ich noch gespielt habe nur eine absolute Randerscheinung gewesen) kritisiere.



> Auch wenn dich das vielleicht nicht interessiert, aber* wir *haben mal auf DW Destros rerolled. Am Ende waren* wir alles* so RR45-50 und haben von 30 BG's vielleicht 1-2 verloren. Auch in Duellen (1v1's) mussten so manche RR80er dran glauben. Wie ist sowas möglich, wenn die Sets und der RR in WAR so viel ausmachen ??



Klar interessiert mich das, denn genau das hatte ich ständig vermutet. *Wir* deutet wohl darauf hin, dass du mit einer festen Stammgruppe spielst (die zweite Formulierung deutet auf mehr als 2 mind.) und ab da braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr zu diskutieren. Das ist nicht die Art von Spieler über die ich rede und nicht die Art von Spielertyp die in MMOs die Mehrheit stellt (obwohl in WAR wohl bald nur mehr diese übrig sein werden, denn für *EINZELNE* Randoms und Casuals sieht es eben ganz anders aus). Zudem gibt es in jedem Spiel solche, die "besonders gut" spielen und dazu magst du auch gerne gehören, dass du irgendwelche RR80er (die den Rufrang auch nur durch Sitzfetisch erlangt haben) im 1v1 besiegst. Gibt es auch in allen anderen MMOs und Leute machen dann auch gerne Videos davon, beweist aber gar nichts. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Als einzelner Random wirst du im T4 von 32 bis man mal 40 ist sowieso nur umgewalzt.
Sobald man 40 ist, aber noch keine Ausrüstung wird man immer noch nur umgewalzt.
Sobald man mal Rufrang um die 45 -50 hat kann man vielleicht mithalten, wenn man eine gute Stamm oder Gilde im Rücken hat, sonst wird man umgewalzt.
Hat man mal RR 60 und entsprechende Ausrüstung fängt das an Spaß zu machen.
Jetzt noch zusammenzählen wie lange ein Casual-Spieler ohne Stammgruppe an reinem Zeitaufwand bis hierher braucht und man kommt auf einen sehr hohen Frustfaktor.

Zusätzlich bleibt am Ende sowieso für Randoms (unabhängig von der Ausrüstung), dass man generell von SGs nur umgewalzt wird.




> Es scheitert in den meisten Fällen einfach daran, dass kein Interesse besteht wirkliches Teamplay an den Tag zu legen.



Oder es scheitert eben daran, dass man nicht die Zeit und Lust hat, sondern einfach nur nach Feierabend einloggen möchte für 1-2 Runden "moschen" ohne dafür Voicechat zu haben, sich absprechen zu müssen usw.



> a) Die Behauptung BW's drücken nur eine Taste, ist schonmal ein Irrglaube
> b) Sind es nicht nur die BW's, sondern auch die fähigen Heiler / der Guardtank und der Residebuff, die solch eine Grp stark machen
> c) wenn a) und b) nicht der Fall ist, dann ist die Gruppe schlichtweg ungefährlich
> 
> ...



Da gibst du dir die Antwort doch schon selbst. Der Aufwand für deine "Vorgehensweisen" ist ungleich höher (und auch viel fehleranfälliger, als deine perfekte Theorie jetzt vermuten lässt) als jener einfach selbst mit ner Bombergruppe rumzurennen. 2-2-2 und schon läufts gegen alle anderen "Randoms und Casuals" und auch gegen mittelmäßige Assisttrains usw.



> 6) Es ist doch ganz normal, dass in WAR auf Dauer die lower Tiers aussterben. Da müssen Alternativen geschaffen werden die nicht nur auf PvP basieren. Mein Vorschlag wäre einer...



Das würde ich nicht versuchen wenn ich Mythic wäre. Im PVE hinkt WAR der Konkurrenz so massiv hinterher, dass man die Spieler eben lieber nicht ins PVE "zwingen" sollten. WAR hat zumindest den Ruf ein PVP MMO zu sein (die meisten anderen haben PVP nur als netten und nutzlosen Zusatz) und das sollte man sich nicht kaputt machen indem man mehr PVE bringt. Dann lieber SCs zum Teil mit NPCs anfüllen oder sowas.


----------



## Thurgom (19. Juni 2010)

Na gut, viele Dinge sind auch Ansichtssache. Mein Meinug ist, dass WAR oder PvP-Spiele generell nicht unbedingt etwas für "Casuals" sind, die Abends mal gemütlich eine Runde spielen wollen, ausser diese Spieler haben kein Problem damit, öfters mal eins auf den Deckel zu bekommen. Hier geht es darum, sich mit anderen Spielern zu messen und das in einer Gruppe. Wer denkt er könne Balancing und Dinge wie Equipment-Unterschiede / Wichtigkeit, anhand seiner solo Erfahrungen analysieren, der liegt imo immer falsch. Um ein Spiel, bzw. sein Balancing, zu analysieren muss man gleiche Vorraussetzungen schaffen und die sind nunmal solo so gut wie nie vorhanden.

Ich spiele in einer Gruppe, das stimmt. Sogar schon seit längerer Zeit. Aber was ich hier beschrieben habe sind einfach nur Grundsätze, keine spielerischen Miesterleistungen. Das hat wenig mit Stammgruppe zu tun. Und nochmal zurück zu unserem Equipment : Spielt es denn eine Rolle ob wir eine SG sind oder nicht, wenn mein Beispiel nur dazu dienen sollte, die *nicht* so krass vorhandenen Gear-Unterschiede aufzuzeigen ? Denn wir haben des öfteren auch gegen andere premades und SG's gespielt und gewonnen, obwohl diese RR60+/70+/80 waren. Sowas wäre in AoC/Aion nichtmal ansatzweise möglich !!! Deswegen ist das bei WAR für mich eher ein PRO und kein CON.

Was die Bombergruppen angeht, hast du bedingt recht. Klar sind sie aus Sicht eines BW's sehr einfach zu spielen. Das Problem ist aber, dass man mit einem MDPS-Setup solch einer Gruppe fast genauso einfach die Grenzen aufzeign kann. Dass Bombergruppen (KT's) ab einer gewissen Anzahl an BW's zu stark sind, habe ich nie abgestritten und sollte auch von Mythic langsam mal unterbunden werden. Nur das Geheule der meisten Leute bezieht sich nicht nur auf KT's, sondern auch auf einzelne Gruppen im SC, was ich vollkommen lachhaft finde. 

Nochmal zu deinem letzten Satz : Klar ist PvE nicht die Stärke von WAR, obwohl ich auch diesen Part gar nicht so schlecht finde, wie es immer dargestellt wird. Lost Vale z.B. ist eine schöne Instanz. Zwar teilweise ein bisschen zu tank&spank-lastig, aber lange nicht so mies wie es immer geschildert wird. Dennoch geht es hier um die *lower Tiers.* Wenn eben auf lange Sicht keine Spieler mehr, oder kaum noch Spieler, dort anzutreffen sind MUSS man doch den ganz wenigen eine Möglichkeit bieten zu leveln. Klar wäre PvP immer die beste Lösung, gerade für WAR, aber wenn es eben nicht geht, aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Spielern, dann muss man auf PvE zurückgreifen. Und genau dann kann es nicht sein, dass grinden in LdT, die einzige, lohnenswerte Alternative ist.


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich finds doof, lästig usw. und definitiv etwas wo ich - wie auch du - die Schuld bei Mythic sehe. Wie schon öfter gesagt und wie schon Sethek selbst gesagt hat in seinem ersten Beitrag mit den Kritikpunkten:



Oh du spielst wieder WAR? Seit wann den wieder und welchen server?Ist dein Jahr "ich red über was von dem ich keine Ahnung hab" also vorbei?

Bzw könnte man mal bitte von dem perma BW gerede im Thread wegkommen und es als AE bezeichnen irgendie hat man hier das Gefühl als würd der BW die einzige Klasse sein die nen Porno AE hät.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Oh du spielst wieder WAR? Seit wann den wieder und welchen server?Ist dein Jahr "ich red über was von dem ich keine Ahnung hab" also vorbei?
> 
> Bzw könnte man mal bitte von dem perma BW gerede im Thread wegkommen und es als AE bezeichnen irgendie hat man hier das Gefühl als würd der BW die einzige Klasse sein die nen Porno AE hät.



Ich spiele schon ewig im T1 nen gratis Squig auf Drakenwald und auf Karak Norn nen Runenpriester und hatte immer schon genug Ahnung von WAR. Nur halt andere Ansichten als du (und noch einige weitere hier im Forum), womit du ja bekanntlich schlecht umgehen kannst (was du auch prompt wieder beweist mit deiner Stichelei). 

@ Thurgom

Ich denke schon, dass es eine große Rolle spielt ob man in einer SG agiert oder nicht. Gerade in der "competition" können gute Spieler Equipunterschiede wettmachen. Sieht man auch ständig in der WoW-Arena, wo manche Leute trotz aktuellem Arena-Gear (bis auf Waffen etc. natürlich) nur auf 1500 rumdümpeln, obwohl gute Combos usw. Andere schaffen es mit neuen Chars und ihren "eingespielten" Combos schnell mal auf 2k zu spielen - mit deutlich schwächeren items. Bei "casual"-play ist das schwieriger. Da mischt ein RR80er auch mal 4 Stück RR40er auf, wenn die nicht besonders gut sind und / oder nicht besonders gut zusammenspielen. Genauso in BGs in WoW, da sind die Leute mit Equip einfach eine Macht gegen die "neuen". Doch der Unterschied ist halt, wie lange man der underdog sein muss.

Ich verstehe deine Ansicht, dass PVP auf "competition" gebalanced sein sollte (sehe ich bei WoW auch so, dass Arena so gebalanced sein muss, dass es ausgeglichen ist wenn man voraussetzt, dass alle Klassen "sehr gut" gespielt werden). Leider führt das dazu, dass in "casual PVP" Situationen wie ORVR oder in BGs bei WoW etc. einzelne Klassen dann viel zu stark sind (nur im BG) - in Arenas hingegen kaum vertreten sind. Bei WoW wird deshalb schon länger versucht auf beides zu achten (für Arena auch die Klassenverteilung bei niedrigen Ratings etc.) und man hat 2v2 unter anderem komplett aus dem Balancing entfernt, weil viel zu aufwändig. Gerade AE Sachen sind eben auch unterschiedlich zu balancen bei unterschiedlichen Teamgrößen usw. 

Letztlich ist es natürlich schwierig, wenn WAR bzw. PVP Spiele nichts für Casuals sein sollen, denn dann wird die "Elite" die das spielt immer kleiner und WAR geht unausweichlich den Bach runter. Da müsste man schon einen Weg finden, die zwei Gruppen zu trennen, damit beide Spaß haben können (Stichwort getrennte Anmeldungen, fordere ich eh schon ewig). Ein MMO ist nunmal kein Counter Strike, hat eine andere Kostenstruktur usw. Da müsste man WAR schon eher als MMO-Fantasy-Shooter anlegen. Levelphase usw. muss dann auch gar nicht sein, RP-Elemente (Ausrüstung etc.) könnte man auf ein Minimum reduzieren, PVE entfernen und dafür Balance verbessern, monatliche Kosten weg usw. (Sowas könnte durchaus erfolgreich sein, eine Art Enemy Territory im Fantasy Style). Shootern spielen schließlich auch nicht nur die Progamer-Headshotonly-Skiller. Da gibts dann halt Server wo auch "normalos" Spielen usw.

Letztlich noch zum Balancing:

Gebt WAR mal eine Arena, dann erst kann man überhaupt vernünftige Aussagen zum Balancing bei bestimmten Teamgrößen treffen. Bis dahin kannst auch du mit deiner Stammgruppe nur bedingt Aussagen treffen, denn die Situationen mit "gleichen Voraussetzungen" sind einfach zu wenige und nicht so einfach herbeizuführen, dass man großartig die verschiedensten Setups / Skillungen / Taktiken etc. austesten könnte. Bei einer Fülle von tausenden Teams und abertausenden 6v6 Matches gepaart mit einer "Ladder" würde sowas zutage treten, bis dahin überwiegen andere Faktoren.

Aber "Arena" (als Platzhalter für wettbewerbspvp mit Bewertunssystem und gleichen Teamgrößen) kann es in WAR nie geben, weil
a) das absolut nicht vertretbar wäre von der Lore (hat man mir hier erklärt)
b) das keiner will (hat man mir hier erklärt) bis auf dich jetzt anscheinend (und mich natürlich)
c) niemand will, dass WAR so behindertes PVP wie bei den WOW Arenakiddies bekommt (hat man mir hier erklärt, wobei ich nach wie vor gern auch Arena in WoW spiele)
d) weil WAR eben auf Casual-PVP abzielt und nicht auf Arena-like-pro-gamer PVP (hat man mir auch hier erklärt, hat Mythic auch selbst ein paarmal gesagt, dass oberstes Ziel sein soll "einloggen und Spaß haben" für jedermann und ohne großen Aufwand - andererseits hat man mir hier auch oft genug vorgeworfen, dass alle die mit 32 im T4 nix reißen wohl "keinen skill" haben etc.)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Juni 2010)

Eine Arena führt aber zu Problem. Vom Hintergrund wäre eine Arena oder eine Art Duell Modus cool. Aber umsetzen lässt es sich in dieses Sytem nicht gut.
Der Grund dafür ist einfach, dass man in 6er Gruppen dann recht gemeine Kombos aufbaut und damit enorm stark sein kann, wie bei WOW. Das Spiel ist aber nicht wirklich auf sowas ausgelegt. Da man keine wirklichen Einheitsbezüge hat. Man hat zwar AP und HP, bissel Stats. Es fehlt ein AP Managment für alle Klasse. Jede Klasse muss mit sienen AP umgehen lernen und diese auch Regen. Einige Klassen haben dazu enorm starke Skills, andere gar keine, andere nur AP Sparen und andere haben paar Procs, andere Skills usw. Das ist ziemlich unpraktisch, da man im PVP mit sowas wie Procs kaum arbeiten kann und gerade über die Zeit gesehen, kann man im PVP nie sagen wann wo wie welcher Skill von nutzen ist. Im PVE ist dat wat anderes. Da sind die Mechaniken klar.
Im PVP nicht und eh nicht dort eine Art Grundmodell da ist, auf dem alles aufbaut und sich die skills an dieses Konzept anpassen, wird es nichts. WAR hat den selben Fehler gemacht, wie WOW zu seiner Zeit. Sie haben jeder Klasesn X Skills mit gegeben, damit die Klasse einfach welche hat. Am Ende muss man bei so einem Konzept vereinheitlichen. 
Balanced wird man in einem MMO nie schaffen, aber man kann dennoch Grundkonzepte legen, auf den man aufbauen kann.

Auch ist die Arena ein schlechter Punkt. Wie will man sie Interessant machen? Andere Items ... mehr Marken, RR usw.? Dann wäre die Arena für Stamm pvp Gruppen perfekt. Ein 6er Eingespieltes Team farmt sich einfach so RR, was im SC ja schon oft so ist. Nur ein 6er Team bekommst schneller zusammen, als ne ganze SC Gruppe. Vorallem kann man im 6er Team gut Übersicht behalten, wer wie was buffed und wo wer was trägt usw. Also bei den SC Gruppen.
Daher ist so eine Art Arena, noch ein Schritt näher zu WOW. Was WAR aber nicht weiter machen sollte, die sind zu stark Richtung WOW gegangen, da sollten sie isch wieder von entfernen. Ne Arena ist auch nichts, was wirklich Balanced herstellen kann oder eine Kontrolle darüber ist.
Das Grundkonzept auf dem sich Skills beziehen, ist einfach das günstigste. Wenn man dort gewisse Grundeinheiten legt, kann man sehen welcher Skill unfair stark im Verhältniss zu einem anderen ist. Bei WAR hat man eben die selben Fähigkeiten für unterschiedliche Kosten, in unterschiedlichen Auslegungen von Bäumen und natürlich unterschiedliche Castzeiten, -kosten und andere Dinge. Damit ist ein Vergleich nie möglich und dazu kommt noch, dass die Mechanik der Klasse oft Einschränkend ist (Schwertmeister) oder eben an sich ein Buff (Feuerzauberer). Also auch die Mechaniken sind nie wirklich auf einem Level.

Daher ensteht nur Balanced, wenn man wirklich einiges aufgreift und umändert. Das Problem ist nur ;p sowas dauert eben. Hätte man es von Anfang an anderes geplant und bissel was neues Versucht, wären sie denk ich besser gekommen. So kann man wenig machen, maximal Schaden erhöhen oder den Zusatzpool noch mehr in Anspruch nehmen etc.

Dazu muss man auch mal ein sehen. MMOs können auch mit 60.000 Spielern erfolgreich sein. Nur bei WAR lag das Ziel über 60K Leuten. Auch 40.000 ist ein großer erfolg, wenn man es mal so sieht. Je nach dem wie Teuer dich Service, Server und Entwicklung kommen.


----------



## Vatenkeist (19. Juni 2010)

hab wegen dem TE mal acc erstellt und runtergeladen - klappte alles problemlos und konnte bissle reinschnuppern in das spiel.
also nix von den vom TE genannten problemen traf bei mir zu.
hab mir nen grünling erstellt (gobbo shammy) ^^


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon ewig im T1 nen gratis Squig auf Drakenwald und auf Karak Norn nen Runenpriester und hatte immer schon genug Ahnung von WAR. Nur halt andere Ansichten als du (und noch einige weitere hier im Forum), womit du ja bekanntlich schlecht umgehen kannst (was du auch prompt wieder beweist mit deiner Stichelei).



falsch,für lau im t1 rumgimpen hat nix mit ahnung haben zu tun.weil man da über 90% des spiels nicht richtig einsieht und aufgrund verzehrter wahrnehmung verleitet wird falsche schlüsse zu ziehen. als t1 perma spieler kann man mitreden wenn es um grafik,animationen und wie doll t1 auf server soundso besucht geht, quasi alles andere übersteigt dann einfach deinen horizont.das mag nun bitter für dich sein ist aber so oder ums anders zu sagen ,nur weil du schon mal nen ei gebraten hast biste kein metre de cuisine.und nein auch vor 1,5 jahren mal im t4 gewesen zu sein quailfiziert nicht mehr dazu hat sich zuviel im spiel geändert.

bzw find ich den QQ von TE in sachen ausrüstungsunterschiede doch recht fragwürdig.ich meine mit wegfallen der festungen gab es schon ne überschwemmung mit marken ab Inva abwerts,nun mit der neuen Stadt wird das sogar nun noch bis hoch auf Souv ausgeweitet + kh aufwerts setteile für lau + kh waffen (weche keinen grund RR bedüfen) usw es ist irgednwie schon arg grusslig wenn man sich nen neuen twink hochspielt und dann sieht wie schnell der seine sets inzwichen voll hat.noch grussliger wirds wenn man mit seinen rr3X gurken die 63er Waffen anziehen darf womit man mit seinen "grossen" teilweise bis rr6X+++ brauchte.


----------



## Thurgom (19. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Gebt WAR mal eine Arena, dann erst kann man überhaupt vernünftige Aussagen zum Balancing bei bestimmten Teamgrößen treffen. Bis dahin kannst auch du mit deiner Stammgruppe nur bedingt Aussagen treffen, denn die Situationen mit "gleichen Voraussetzungen" sind einfach zu wenige und nicht so einfach herbeizuführen, dass man großartig die verschiedensten Setups / Skillungen / Taktiken etc. austesten könnte. Bei einer Fülle von tausenden Teams und abertausenden 6v6 Matches gepaart mit einer "Ladder" würde sowas zutage treten, bis dahin überwiegen andere Faktoren.




Genau darum ging es mir ja vorher. Ich denke mal, grob über den Daumen gepeilt, habe ich in WAR so ~100+/- verabredete oder spontane 6v6's, gegen die verschiedensten Setups gespielt. Mal gegen AE-Gruppen, die einfach chancenlos waren; mal gegen gut eingespielte mdps Gruppen; mal gegen gemischte Caster/Melee Gruppen; mal gegen reine singlenuke Range-dps Gruppen. Und dort war es nunmal so, dass das Balancing sehr gut war und keine Gruppe wirklich chancenlos war. Zumal wir mit Erzi/Siggi/WL/Slayer/Sonni/SM(/I noch nichtmal das Optimum rausgeholt haben und trotzdem in der ganzen Zeit kein einziges mal verloren haben (was die win/loose Differenz angeht).

Das Problem in WAR, was das Balkancing angeht ist wie schon gesagt, die Stadtbelagerung. Im Smallscale-PvP sind AE-Gruppen nicht wirklich stark, im oRvR kann man ihnen aus dem Weg gehen, bzw. ihnen mal "in den Rücken fallen", nur in der Stadt dominieren sie wirklich hart. Daran muss Mythic arbeiten, aber generell zu sagen "BW's sind zu stark!", halte ich für den falschen Schluss, bzw. den falschen Weg an die Sache ran zu gehen...



> Eine Arena führt aber zu Problem. Vom Hintergrund wäre eine Arena oder eine Art Duell Modus cool. Aber umsetzen lässt es sich in dieses Sytem nicht gut.
> Der Grund dafür ist einfach, dass man in 6er Gruppen dann recht gemeine Kombos aufbaut und damit enorm stark sein kann, wie bei WOW



Nenne mir bitte mal solch eine Gruppe !



> Das ist ziemlich unpraktisch, da man im PVP mit sowas wie Procs kaum arbeiten kann und gerade über die Zeit gesehen, kann man im PVP nie sagen wann wo wie welcher Skill von nutzen ist. Im PVE ist dat wat anderes. Da sind die Mechaniken klar.



Ein eingespieltes Team weiss immer, wann es sich lohnt die AP's rauszuhauen und Ziele umzubursten und wann nicht. Das muss man sich halt mit Klassen die nur begrenzt über AP verfügen angewöhnen.



> Auch ist die Arena ein schlechter Punkt. Wie will man sie Interessant machen? Andere Items ... mehr Marken, RR usw.?



Einfach eine Ladder einführen, mit Wertung etc. Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele Leute dann wieder mit WAR anfangen würden, da Competition genau das ist, was in WAR fehlt.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> falsch,für lau im t1 rumgimpen hat nix mit ahnung haben zu tun.weil man da über 90% des spiels nicht richtig einsieht und aufgrund verzehrter wahrnehmung verleitet wird falsche schlüsse zu ziehen. als t1 perma spieler kann man mitreden wenn es um grafik,animationen und wie doll t1 auf server soundso besucht geht, quasi alles andere übersteigt dann einfach deinen horizont.das mag nun bitter für dich sein ist aber so oder ums anders zu sagen ,nur weil du schon mal nen ei gebraten hast biste kein metre de cuisine.und nein auch vor 1,5 jahren mal im t4 gewesen zu sein quailfiziert nicht mehr dazu hat sich zuviel im spiel geändert.
> ...



Was du denkst interessiert mich leider herzlich wenig (was hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass du wieder und wieder bewiesen hast, dass es dir einzig und allein ums flamen geht, sobald jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist und man keine vernünftige Diskussion mit dir führen kann) und du kannst absolut NICHTS dagegen tun, dass ich hier (deiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht) "mitrede".



Thurgom schrieb:


> Genau darum ging es mir ja vorher. Ich denke mal, grob über den Daumen gepeilt, habe ich in WAR so ~100+/- verabredete oder spontane 6v6's, gegen die verschiedensten Setups gespielt. Mal gegen AE-Gruppen, die einfach chancenlos waren; mal gegen gut eingespielte mdps Gruppen; mal gegen gemischte Caster/Melee Gruppen; mal gegen reine singlenuke Range-dps Gruppen. Und dort war es nunmal so, dass das Balancing sehr gut war und keine Gruppe wirklich chancenlos war. Zumal wir mit Erzi/Siggi/WL/Slayer/Sonni/SM(/I noch nichtmal das Optimum rausgeholt haben und trotzdem in der ganzen Zeit kein einziges mal verloren haben (was die win/loose Differenz angeht).



Das mag schon sein, aber die Situation ist eben nochmal eine ganz andere, wenn - wie im Falle der Arena - viele Leute an die Sache herangehen mit dem Ziel "zu gewinnen" (und dafür auch gezielt Setups und Skillungen usw. austüfteln, das ist in WAR derzeit nur minimal der Fall). Das ist derzeit in WAR nicht gegeben, auch wenn du 100x 6v6 spielst (das spielen einzelne Arena-Teams in WoW an einem einzigen Nachmittag, pro Woche machen manche Teams mehrere hundert Spiele - in Summe auf alle Teams und alle Realmppools gerechnet - you get the idea) die "paar Mal". Spontante 6v6s zählen sowieso nicht, weil dann die "Vorbereitung" mitunter nicht dieselbe ist und zudem spielt der Faktor Gelände auch eine Rolle. Ist das Areal begrenzt usw?

Balancing ist nur für bestimmte Teamgrößen möglich und dort nur, wenn man gleiche Voraussetzungen schafft und ein "sample" hat, das groß genug ist. Davon kann mich niemand überzeugen, dass diese Dinge in WAR gegeben sind. Nichtmal ansatzweise. 

Jedenfalls bin ich absolut deiner Meinung, dass es viele Leute gibt, denen "competition" im PVP sehr viel Spaß macht. Mich stört das "Punkte durch Sitzfetisch" System, das man bei AoC, WAR, Aion und WoW (außerhalb der Arena) hat schon lange, denn wer mehr Zeit investiert, hat mehr Punkte (mit wenigen Ausnahmen). Es sollte aber so sein, dass derjenige der besser ist, mehr Punkte hat (oder zumindest einen Prestige-Preis bekommt).

PS: Bitte zitier den Namen 1x mit, wenn du plötzlich wen anderen zitierst, sonst sieht es so aus als hätte ich die Sachen geschrieben und nicht Golrik.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. Juni 2010)

Taja dieses Problem ensteht doch durch Item Unterschied, Skillanpassung und Klassen wahl. In einer 6er Gruppe gehen einige AE Heilungen und Gruppen buffs gut auf, weswegen es dort oft auch anders ausschaut als beim Open RVR. Da das Gruppenkonzept nicht auf solche Raidgruppen ausgelegt ist.
Aber in 6er Gruppen wird es starke Kombos geben und schwächere, dass ist ganz normal. Das geht garnicht, dass es nicht so ist. Denk mal zwei gute Nukeklassen können gezielt Heiler raus picken, ohne das die wirklich Chancen haben. Gewisse Debuffs sind enorm böse, wenn man sie dabei hat. Also so einfach zu sagen, jedes Setup ist balanced, glaub ich bei dem Konzept von WAR nicht.
Denn einige Gruppe sind stark, gegen andere Gruppe und andere Combos wieder gemein, gegen die typischen und beliebte Kombos. Andere sind stark im AE, andere stark auf einzeln Ziele. 

Nein das fehlt nicht, am Anfang wo man dass mal angesprochen hat das sowas gut wäre. Wurde es ja immer Kritisiert. Jetzt sollte man es nicht einführen, weil dass auch das Open RVR völlig zerstören kann. Denn einige interessiert da nnicht mehr das Open RVR. Denn das ist doch egal, ob Altdorf brennt oder nicht. 
Deswegen lieber paar nette SC und bessere SC, mit cooler Mechanik, wäre super. Ne Arena würde in der derzeitigen Status schädlich sein.

JA aber wo ist das balanced mit dem AP? Das ein Klassen einfach bursten kann und AP Reg bekommt und ne andere überlegen muss welchen Skill sie nutzt. Das zerstört balanced und spiel Gefühl. Einige Klassen nuken Skill umd Skill raus und andere hauen die ersten 5-10 Sek voll raus und dann stehen sie da und hauen mit Autohit zu ... . Auch die Mechaniken schränken A ein oder geben einem Freiheiten und Buffs, also dass geht nicht auf. Es wird bei WAR wie WOW, die gleichen immer mehr an. Spiegelklassen werden immer gleicher und skills werden auch noch angepasst.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> auch wenn du 100x 6v6 spielst (das spielen einzelne Arena-Teams in WoW an einem einzigen Nachmittag, pro Woche machen manche Teams mehrere hundert Spiele - in Summe auf alle Teams und alle Realmppools gerechnet - you get the idea)



also 100 Spiele á 5min dauern 8,3Stunden. Das ist dann schon kein Nachmittag mehr. Außer die tollen WoW Arenakämpfe dauern nur 1-2min. Ein 6on6 in WAR dauert zwischen 4 und 10min, manchmal mehr. Und auch hier ist es ja nicht so, dass die Leute sich einmal im Monat treffen, sondern mehrmals pro Woche und dann auch den ganzen Abend (2-4h) spielen. 

Das Andere sind ja nur die Großevents.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQgxy7AOOq4


----------



## Hexatron (20. Juni 2010)

puhhh wollte auch mal WAR ausprobieren, habe mir nen Tetsaccount erstellt und lade gerade an die 9 GB Patch runter O_o schon heftig und nicht gerade förderlich für neue spieler.
aber ich harre noch aus und freue mich auf nen gediegenen HJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. Juni 2010)

Hexatron schrieb:


> puhhh wollte auch mal WAR ausprobieren, habe mir nen Tetsaccount erstellt und lade gerade an die 9 GB Patch runter O_o schon heftig und nicht gerade förderlich für neue spieler.
> aber ich harre noch aus und freue mich auf nen gediegenen HJ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist die Zeit wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben alle gesagt die ich dazu überedet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangrulf (20. Juni 2010)

Nur mal so eine Anmerkung zur Aktivierungszeit ich habe heute reaktiviert und nichtmal 5 min später war der account frei zum patchen...


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Juni 2010)

Langsam sollte die Menschheit wissen, dass GOA der mit ABSTAND schlechteste Publisher auf dem Markt ist.
Falls jemand League of Legends spielt, wird er dies umso mehr wissen.
Nach fast einem Jahr unter GOA hat Riot es selbst in die Hand genommen und gut 70% der Fehler, die Goa in der Zeit nicht beheben konnte, in einer Woche behoben.
Was für Leute bei der Firma arbeiten, das ist echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## Churchak (21. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Was du denkst interessiert mich leider herzlich wenig (was hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass du wieder und wieder bewiesen hast, dass es dir einzig und allein ums flamen geht, sobald jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist und man keine vernünftige Diskussion mit dir führen kann)


hihi ja klar ich flame *alle* die nicht meiner meinung sind alles klar. ^^ 
Da kann man mal sehn welche Irrwege du mit deiner Beweisführung erklimmst.^^


OldboyX schrieb:


> und du kannst absolut NICHTS dagegen tun, dass ich hier (deiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht) "mitrede".


nö kann ich ned aber ich kann mich auch weiterhin gegen deine schreiberein stemmen.
Ich meine wenn ich schon wieder von dir lese das du wiedermal nen WoW artiges PvP system für WAR forderst wird man doch gerade zu gezwungen dagegen anzuschreiben.Ne Arena ........ na hallo langweiliger gehts ja nun in sachen PvP überhaupt nicht mehr und das das System bei weiten nicht der garant für Balance ist hat doch WoW mehr als einmal grandios bewiesen. Ne Arenaaaaaaaa ........ sprich noch langweiligeres ,noch vorhersehbareres PvP jo genau das braucht WAR unbedingt ........... als hät es das nicht schon jetzt zur genüge .......


----------



## OldboyX (21. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ...
> nö kann ich ned aber ich kann mich auch weiterhin gegen deine schreiberein stemmen.
> Ich meine wenn ich schon wieder von dir lese das du wiedermal nen WoW artiges PvP system für WAR forderst wird man doch gerade zu gezwungen dagegen anzuschreiben.Ne Arena ........ na hallo langweiliger gehts ja nun in sachen PvP überhaupt nicht mehr und das das System bei weiten nicht der garant für Balance ist hat doch WoW mehr als einmal grandios bewiesen. Ne Arenaaaaaaaa ........ sprich noch langweiligeres ,noch vorhersehbareres PvP jo genau das braucht WAR unbedingt ........... als hät es das nicht schon jetzt zur genüge .......



Thurgom und mich würds freuen und niemand hat gesagt, dass die Balance durch Arena besser werden würde (genaues lesen ist immer noch nicht deine Stärke). Im Gegenteil, eine Arena bringt Balance-Probleme erst so richtig zum Vorschein. Deine "Argumente" hingegen verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Niemand würde dich zwingen die Arena zu bestreiten, wo ist also dein Problem? Fürchtest du dich dermaßen vor etwas "ladder-PVP" und "competitive play" oder was? Arena braucht auch gar keine "imba-items" zu geben wie in WoW, kann sich ruhig auf Prestige-Sachen (lustige Titel, tolle Trophäen, usw.) beschränken oder sogar wenn es gar nichts geben würde, so hätten immer noch Leute, die das mögen die Möglichkeit schnell und unkompliziert x vs x mit SGs zu spielen.

Im Übrigen mag die Arena zwar insofern vorhersehbar sein, dass keiner "von hinten überfallen wird", aber wenigstens gehts da zur Sache und man reitet nicht minutenlang durch leere Gegenden, steht ewig an irgendwelchen SFZs rum um auf einen "lock" zu warten oder spielt total "interessantes, abwechslungsreiches und ausgeglichenes" 10 zu 50 und 50 zu 10. Zusätzlich kommt man (wenn vernünftig implementiert) gegen Leute die einen ähnlichen Equipstand und ähnlichen Skill besitzen, was die Matches interessant macht.

In jedem Fall, werde ich nie verstehen wie man sich (noch dazu ohne Argumente außer dem von dir bekannten "mimimi-das ist doof") gegen einen Mehrwert in seinem MMO stellen kann, der anderen Spielern gefällt, dadurch das MMO in Summe aufwerten würde und für einen selbst völlig optional ist. Mehr als die Sturheit eines verbohrten Miesmachers kann ich an so einer Haltung einfach nicht ablesen.

@ Pymonte

Ich sage nicht, dass das sonderlich gut ist, aber die Mehrheit der Arena-Matches dauert tatsächlich unter 5 Minuten, je nach Combo die man spielt auch die große Mehrheit unter 2 Minuten (zum zweiten Nutzen der PVP-Insigne kommt man eben meist nicht und die hat 2 min CD). Es mag durchaus sein, dass ich etwas übertrieben habe, aber strecke den "Nachmittag" von 13-22 Uhr, wenn ein Spiel im Schnitt 5 Minuten dauern soll. Der Vergleich, dass in der Arena teilweise dieselbe Spielanzahl an einem Tag zustande kommt, die Thurgom für seine ganze WAR Karriere angibt (ka wie lange die schon ist) kommt aber wohl ziemlich gut hin und spricht Bände was eben das Herauskristallisieren von "fotm-combos" (von 11 Mio Spielern vs. 100k gar nicht zu reden) angeht.


----------



## Thurgom (21. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Thurgom und mich würds freuen und niemand hat gesagt, dass die Balance durch Arena besser werden würde (genaues lesen ist immer noch nicht deine Stärke). Im Gegenteil, eine Arena bringt Balance-Probleme erst so richtig zum Vorschein. Deine "Argumente" hingegen verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Niemand würde dich zwingen die Arena zu bestreiten, wo ist also dein Problem? Fürchtest du dich dermaßen vor etwas "ladder-PVP" und "competitive play" oder was? Arena braucht auch gar keine "imba-items" zu geben wie in WoW, kann sich ruhig auf Prestige-Sachen (lustige Titel, tolle Trophäen, usw.) beschränken oder sogar wenn es gar nichts geben würde, so hätten immer noch Leute, die das mögen die Möglichkeit schnell und unkompliziert x vs x mit SGs zu spielen.
> 
> Im Übrigen mag die Arena zwar insofern vorhersehbar sein, dass keiner "von hinten überfallen wird", aber wenigstens gehts da zur Sache und man reitet nicht minutenlang durch leere Gegenden, steht ewig an irgendwelchen SFZs rum um auf einen "lock" zu warten oder spielt total "interessantes, abwechslungsreiches und ausgeglichenes" 10 zu 50 und 50 zu 10. Zusätzlich kommt man (wenn vernünftig implementiert) gegen Leute die einen ähnlichen Equipstand und ähnlichen Skill besitzen, was die Matches interessant macht.
> 
> In jedem Fall, werde ich nie verstehen wie man sich (noch dazu ohne Argumente außer dem von dir bekannten "mimimi-das ist doof") gegen einen Mehrwert in seinem MMO stellen kann, der anderen Spielern gefällt, dadurch das MMO in Summe aufwerten würde und für einen selbst völlig optional ist. Mehr als die Sturheit eines verbohrten Miesmachers kann ich an so einer Haltung einfach nicht ablesen.



Da muss ich ihm recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR ist momentan leider sowas von langweilig, dass ich und meine SG diesen Monat aufgehört haben.

Dabei liegt es nicht wirklich alleine am Spiel, sondern eher an den Gegnern. Spielt man mit seiner SG ein paar BG's, langweilt man isch zu tode, da man nie auf die richtigen Gegner trifft. Im openRvR wird meist nur gezergt, was nicht wirklich mein Ding ist.

Arena würde halt die Leute anziehen die Competition suchen, sprich SG's die gerne 6v6 zocken. Und die Leute die daran keinen Gefallen finden, können ja weiter normale BG's oder oRvR betreiben.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Da muss ich ihm recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arena würde aber nur im 12vs 12 funktionieren, denn kleinere Gruppen führen nur zu Balancing-Forderungen im kleinen Maßstab. Also der BW macht da und da mehr Schaden, der HJ da und da und dort der Slayer. Anstatt nun aber alle (wie im RvR/in den Szenarien) ihren Rollen entsprechend zu balancen, wird dann versucht, alle DDler/Heiler/Tanks aufs gleiche Niveau zu bringen. Sonst hat man das gleiche Problem wie bei der WoW Arena: unbeliebte Klassen/Skillungen, die in der Arena kaum gespielt werden (wurde ja selbst schon in einem Bluepost bestätigt).
Im RvR fällt das weniger auf und so manche "schlechte" Klasse hat eigene Vorteile, die die Meisten abseits des reinen Dmg/Heal kaum wahrnehmen (ja, ich spiele Schattenkrieger und Magus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich bin weiterhin gegen eine Arena, von mir aus kanns aber gewertete Szenarien geben, die allerdings keine Vorteile bringen und freiwillig zu spielen sind.


----------



## Brummbör (21. Juni 2010)

und was würde es ändern wenn in arena klassen weniger gespielt werden? zähl doch mal die schattis/ maschis gegen die anzahl der bws wenn der mong zerg mal wieder durch die gegend zieht. schlechter dürfte das verhältniss durch ne arena auch net werden. auf destro seite schauts mit magus/ barb gegen sorc/spalta genauso aus. und in den städten sieht man oft kts mit 6 oder mehr bws aber 6 schattis hatte ich da glaub ich auch noch nie als gegner in nem kt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und balance änderungen dürften gerade den klassen auch net ungelegen kommen. viel schlechter kanns ja net werden. wenn klassen im orvr net wahrgenommen werden weil se ungefährlich sind sagt ja alles über diese (ein schatti der alle 2 minuten mal dmg fährt und einen umhaut oder nen bw der in der zeit das Xfache an dmg raushaut...... da fällt die zielauswahl leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). gerade im open wo die meisten fights eh nur sehr kurz sind zählt halt mal der reine dmg weil der rest eh net wirkliche auswirkungen hat. 
bin zwar kein freund von arena aber wenns spieler hält oder gar neue bringt wieso nicht? ob die leute wie jetzt nur sc spielen oder dazu noch arena macht keinen unterschied. gerade für 6vs6 sgs wäre es doch nice auf gleichwertige gegner zu treffen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. Juli 2010)

Aber wenn ich immer so lese, dass WAR ja vom PVP nicht mit WOW zu vergleichen ist. Frag ich mich immer wieder, wo noch der Unterschied liegt?
Ich meine wo ist der große Unterschied. Man verliert nichts im PVP, man kommt im PVP außer im T4 nicht wirklich kämpferisch Vorwärts. Im T4 kommt man zwar weiter, aber am Ende passiert auch nichts großartiges, was lange bestand hat. So nach dem Motto ich erobere halt 1k Winter, aber halt bissel mit mehr Vorgeplänkel. Die Arena find ich auch falsch, da man diese eher zum Fun machen sollte ohne Belohnung. Da sonst die SC sterben würden. Denn wer geht noch in ein SC was 25 Minuten dauer kann und am Ende mit 50 RR und 500 XP nach hause zu gehen. Da brauch ich auch kein SC. Aber in einer Arena würde man immer solide RR bekommen. Also müsste man was anderes einführen. Am Ende gibt es Arenamarken oder so ein Schrott, womit man sich dann wieder neue Items kaufen könnte. Die dann wieder besser gemacht werden als die derzeitigen oder andere Bonis haben, die für einige Klassen wieder gut sind usw.
Ach die sollten lieber mal die SC verändern, als ne Arena einzuführen. Mal mehr daraus machen. Die SC von den Kills frei koppeln. Wenn man belagert wird, dauert es eh die volle Zeit, in vielen fällen. Also lieber die Kills abschaffen und dafür halt die Missionsziele mehr belohnen. Auch mit Buch einträgen. Das man halt die Flagge getragen hat, bekommt man was. Abgeben, einen umgebracht usw. Für Leute killen gibt es was, dsas macht man eh dafür brauch man keine einträge. Ich brauch net für jede Orksorte, Elfentype und Menschengattung einen Killcounter. Warum net für SC auch besondere Titel und paar Belohnungen, wie für selten Mobs halt. NAch dem Motto ne Hosentaschen Standarde, für Flaggenträge. Ein Zwergenkracher, für Bombruner usw. Also die SC mal so gestallten, dass es nicht nur ein wer besser killen kann. Sondern auch so, dass man was zu tun bekommt und net durch campen was erreichen kann.
Bei WOW gibt es ja auch einige böse Sachen, wo man tot gecampt werden kann. Aber dennoch klappt sowas nur wenn der Gegner mit Spielt. Bei Guild Wars, dass gleiche. Bündnisskampf ist mal enorm einseitig, aber geht mal schnell dass es wieder spannend wird. Weil man einfach net mit rienem zergen gewinnen kann, sondern nur wenn der Gegner mit macht. 
Aber ne Arena lehne ich auch eher ab. Eine Art 1vs1 Platz wäre was cooles. Wo man halt so Duell Arenen hat. Gerade bei Orks Moschgrubben oder sowas halt in einigen Camps und Städten aufbauen. Wo man sich halt "Duell" Flaggen kann. Das man eben auch einfach paar Duelle machen kann. Natürlich sollte es für die Völker stilisch sein. Also Elfen kämpfen net im Schlamm =) und Zwerge ja meistens in oder neben oder auf Kneipen. 

Aber ne Arena für 5 Mann oder 6 wäre doch bissel danneben. Sowas nur ohne Belohnungen und zum Fun. Genau so wie die Duelle. Ne Art Fun Modus, wo man einfach ohne Zwang ohne Belohnungen üben kann und sich einspielen kann.


----------



## FAQ112 (2. Juli 2010)

in Scs die kills abschaffen und die Eroberung der Ziele mehr Belohnen. Nen Jump and Run alla Nordenwacht würde das werden, denn wenn man keine kills braucht warum sich dann unnötig anstrengen?

Nein ich denke den Schlüssel zum perfekten RvR gibt es nicht denn egal wie man es ändert, die Spieler werden ihre Spielart sicher nicht nach dem richten was Mythic möchte. Kein Spalter der nur auf alles rote kloppt ohne Sinn und verstand, würde nur weil es keine zusätzlichen Rufpunkte fürs töten gibt, seinen Platz als bester DDler im Sc verlieren wollen, das ist bei WoW ähnlich. Warum kloppt man sich dort überhaupt? Es gibt im allgemeinen sehr wenig Ehre für Kills als für einen Sieg der hoch ausfällt und trotzdem kloppt man sich lieber die Birne ein, anstatt den Boss zu töten und einen schnellen Sieg anzustreben.


Wenn man totales, vernünftiges und effektives SC RvR machen will, muss man eine Mauer in die Mitte machen mit einem Durchgang, links davon order, rechts Destro und sagen, wer als erster drüben ist und alle Gegner vernichtet hat (kein respawn bei eigenen Tod) der gewinnt. Schon würden die Tanks vorne stehen, die Heiler hinten und die DDs fokussen. Aber das wäre ja zu langweilig, tja und so entstand das WAR RvR das wir alle so lieben

In diesem Sinne auf ein baldiges wiedersehen auf den Bioware mythic Servern


----------



## Richtigsteller (2. Juli 2010)

Bioware Mythic... bald weiß man auch nicht mehr wer mit wem unter einer Decke steckt. 
Activision Blizzard Bioware Mythic GOA EA und Konsortium.


----------



## Lilrolille (3. Juli 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Bioware Mythic... bald weiß man auch nicht mehr wer mit wem unter einer Decke steckt.
> Activision Blizzard Bioware Mythic GOA EA und Konsortium.



Hm, ... könnte ja auch sein, dass der MMO Bereich von EA jetzt einen offiziellen Namen hat? Aber is ja nur so eine Vermutung von mir, da du ja alles Mögliche ohne Zusammenhang aufgezählt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Respawn ist eh so eine interesse Idee. Die einige schon aufgegriffen haben. Gerade bei Keepbattles ist es eigentlich wichtiger Leute zum rezzen zu haben. Solange das vorhanden ist, kann man druck machen. DAbei ist Heilung net mal wichtig. Wenn niemand rezzen kann, ist jeder Tot halt ein Mann weniger. Weswegen einige so auf die Shooter verweisen. Wo man ja ne Art Mannstärke hat. Diese mit BOs und anderen Dingen (aktiven Quests etc.) Erhöhen und damit das Rezzen im O-RVR weitgehend abschaffen. 
Im SC sind ide Laufwege etwas seltsam. Bei WOW, so schlecht dass Beispiel oft aufgenommen wird. Sind einige BGs nur dadurch cool, weil man am eroberten Punkt spawnt. Bei WAR spawnt man fast immer am Camp. Dann läuft man ewig hin und somit ist egal wer was kontrolliert. Keiner hat dadurch ein Vorteil oder Nachteil und die schlacht, wird nicht verlagert. Durch solche Respawns ist es aber möglich. Sieht man gut an 1k Winter. Wenn man net aufpasst, kommen die durch Westen, weil dort einfach das Lager erobert wurden und sich paar totgehen lassen und dort spawnen lassen. Dann steht man da. Bei WAR hat man im O-RVR und SC meistens selten so viel Freiraum. Denn wer stirbt, spawnt weit von der Schlacht weg und wird sogar noch bestraft, weil er selten wirklich noch bissel Renown abgreift. Während die Leute die am Leben bleiben, immer welches bekommen. Egal ob sie wirklich viel machen oder nur AE Heilung und Buff, um viel abzugreifen =). Schwertmeister mit seiner Taktik für den Waffen Proc. Die Taktik ist ien witz, im vergleich zur AP vom Schwarzork. Der damit ja fast dauerhaft zu schlagen kann. Aber was Renown angeht, its dass Ding einfach der Hammer. Wirklichen retten tut dieser Proc niemanden und da er sich nicht verlängert, sondern erst auslaufen muss um neu gemacht werden zu können, rettet er wirklich selten wen. Wenn man dat mit dem AE Debuff/Buff Schwertproc koppelt Naturals Blade. Bekommt man sogar als Tank recht gut Renown, ohne wirklich was anderes zu machen als vorher. Man tötet niemand mehr oder Unterstützt nicht wirklich jemand mehr, denn einige haben ja den selben Buff schon so oder so druff oder den Debuff. Wenn man aber, was im RVR immer passiert, stirbt. Bekommt man nix. Man liegt rum und verpasst einiges an Renown. 

Sowas ist find ich in einem SC und Open RVR Konzept wie bie WAR, recht unfair. Was einen auch auf dauer die Lust nehmen kann. Gerade wenn man Low ist, als Rang 32-38 stirbt man sau oft. Passiert und damit kann man Leben. Aber ich will auch was vom Renown ab haben und nicht nur vom Camp zum Tot laufen. Denn als Schwertmesiter mit diesn Waffenprocs, mach ich dass selbe wie der 40er Schwertmeister. Nur das ich halt weniger Schaden machen und einer der Procs net ganz so stark ist.


----------



## C0ntra (3. Juli 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Sowas ist find ich in einem SC und Open RVR Konzept wie bie WAR, recht unfair. Was einen auch auf dauer die Lust nehmen kann. Gerade wenn man Low ist, als Rang 32-38 stirbt man sau oft. Passiert und damit kann man Leben. Aber ich will auch was vom Renown ab haben und nicht nur vom Camp zum Tot laufen. Denn als Schwertmesiter mit diesn Waffenprocs, mach ich dass selbe wie der 40er Schwertmeister. Nur das ich halt weniger Schaden machen und einer der Procs net ganz so stark ist.



Ja wenn du stirbst, dann lässt du dich einfach ressen, kann man doch so toll bei WAR, ohne Einschränkungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss doch nicht ständig wieder vom KL aus los laufen. Wenn du unterwegs abgefangen wirst, dann gratuliere lieber dem Gegner und lerne daraus und gehen beim nächsten Mal nur als Grüppchen aus dem KL.


----------



## Terlian (3. Juli 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ja wenn du stirbst, dann lässt du dich einfach ressen, kann man doch so toll bei WAR, ohne Einschränkungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Je nach Seite bringt dir dann auch dein "Grüppchen" nicht viel, das wird eben vom zweiten oder dritten feindlichen KT abgefangen und du stehst wieder im KL... mit Heiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibt es auch nicht viel zu lernen und das gratulieren spare ich mir da auch, da klemme ich mich eher hinter eine Pfeil- oder Kanonenkugel-Schleuder und baller noch etwas sinnfrei in den Zerg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (3. Juli 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Je nach Seite bringt dir dann auch dein "Grüppchen" nicht viel, das wird eben vom zweiten oder dritten feindlichen KT abgefangen und du stehst wieder im KL... mit Heiler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber nun tut doch nicht so, als ob es nur einen Weg aus dem KL oder zum jeweiligen Ziel gibt, ein bissl flexibler müsst ihr schon sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilrolille (3. Juli 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Aber nun tut doch nicht so, als ob es nur einen Weg aus dem KL oder zum jeweiligen Ziel gibt, ein bissl flexibler müsst ihr schon sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat er recht da Contra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... TomTom sagt einfach links am Briefkasten vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (3. Juli 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt bitte eure Daten erneut ein."





bei mir genau der gleiche scheiss, wollte auch mal gerade  nach sehr langer zeit wieder reinschauen. meinen account hatte ich damals abgegeben.

Hab jezt schon zwei verschiedene test accs erstellt, ich kann mich zwar auf der homepage sofort einloggen, allerdings nicht beim client,  könnte kotzen...


----------



## Lilrolille (3. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> bei mir genau der gleiche scheiss, wollte auch mal gerade  nach sehr langer zeit wieder reinschauen. meinen account hatte ich damals abgegeben.
> 
> Hab jezt schon zwei verschiedene test accs erstellt, ich kann mich zwar auf der homepage sofort einloggen, allerdings nicht beim client,  könnte kotzen...



Also mal ehrlich leute, lesen könnt ihr schon, oder?  Ins buffed Forum findet ihr, aber seids nit fähig ins ofizielle Forum zu schaun, da steht nämlich dick und fett, dass es probleme gibt die
inaktiven accs freizuschalten! Und wenn man sich 5 min zeit nimmt, dann hätte man auch herausgefunden, dass ab 30.06. alles über Bioware Mythic läuft, und was lernen wir daraus? Es gibt auch noch mehr als Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Lilro


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juli 2010)

Persönliche Beleidigungen dulde ich nicht. Flames habe ich gelöscht, die Übeltäter verwarnt. Benehmt Euch!


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Persönliche Beleidigungen dulde ich nicht. Flames habe ich gelöscht, die Übeltäter verwarnt. Benehmt Euch!



Dass ich das noch erleben darf, nein...datt Berserkerkätzchen in einem thread von mir (1) als mod (2) im Bannrausch (3). Herrlich. Wer hätte das Gedacht, damals, in der guten alten Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, ich werde heute Abend nochmal nen aktualisierten Bericht von der "Front", sprich, den neuen Mythicservern machen. Einstweilen finde ich lagfreies Spielen mit präzise und nicht schwammig auslösenden Fähigkeiten einfach höchst "pornös". Und die 200% tragen das ihrige dazu bei - mit restedbonus und nem Rang-16-Schamanen nen normalomob auf meinem Level umgenatzt und 1200 ep kassiert. Das rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab gestern keinen Unterschied zwischen den GOA und Mythic Servern festgestellt. Dafür das ich alleine auf dem Server war (^^) war alles so wie immer. Derzeit warte ich eher auf 1.3.6 und die verbesserte Char Individualisierung


----------



## Argony (4. Juli 2010)

ICh wollte ebenfalls WAR wieder testen, durftn ja anscheinend bis zum 6.7. oder sowas wieder kostenlos zockn, aber egal welchen alten account ich eingebe, erhielt ich die selbe antwort wie beim ersten post :X.
13€ gebe ich nur ungern aus da ich schlechte erfahrungen mit diesem Spiel gesammelt habe, z.B. Durchgehbare Festungen und Boss kills an der Mauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Boss machte kein dmg aber wir schon xD ).

Im Offizielen WAR-Forum von GOA hieß es das wir zum wochenende spielen könnten, naja, nun ist sonntag.. :X ich bin froh das GOA weg ist vom fenster, allein die HP ist grauenhaft, auf warhammeronline.com ist alles viel besser, und dort funktionierts auch :X


----------



## Alucaard (4. Juli 2010)

Kann da Argony nur zustimmen Mythic hats endlich geschafft dem Spiel ne würdige (heißt funktionstüchtige I-Net Seite) zu verpassen.
Ändert aber rein gar nichts an der Kritik am Spiel weil ist ja wohl schon irgendwo Beispielhaft das Mythic 2 Jahre gebraucht hat um zu erkennen was GoA für Blödsinn macht.
Groß hier rumzumeckern ist aber auch relativer Schwachsinn weil letzlich (und jetzt kommt ein von deutschen Politikern geliebter Spruch) regelt das der Markt selbst und War geht baden.

Bei dem Vergleich zwischen dem TE seinen ersten Post und dem FCB musst ich lauthals lachen aber mal ehrlich wer für sowas Geld über hat und nicht gerade ner Gaming Seite,Zeitung etc. angehört hat von selben eindeutig zu viel.
Lieber TE du meinst du hast das Geld also gut investiert mit diesen 13 € hättest du in Afrika ne Familie durchfüttern können anstatt das nem Unternehmen in den Rachen zu werfen wo du das Ende schon vorher kommen siehst.

Sowas ist und bleibt einfach nur Dämlich......


Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt mal schauen wie WaR 2.0 so ists wenns denn rauskommt Trailer sind ja überall zu finden und die sehn mal verdammt gut aus aber vorallem nicht WoW Like.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Kann da Argony nur zustimmen Mythic hats endlich geschafft dem Spiel ne würdige (heißt funktionstüchtige I-Net Seite) zu verpassen.
> Ändert aber rein gar nichts an der Kritik am Spiel weil ist ja wohl schon irgendwo Beispielhaft das Mythic 2 Jahre gebraucht hat um zu erkennen was GoA für Blödsinn macht.
> Groß hier rumzumeckern ist aber auch relativer Schwachsinn weil letzlich (und jetzt kommt ein von deutschen Politikern geliebter Spruch) regelt das der Markt selbst und War geht baden.
> 
> ...



cool, jemand der total der Zeit hinterher hinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern keinen Unterschied zwischen den GOA und Mythic Servern festgestellt. Dafür das ich alleine auf dem Server war (^^) war alles so wie immer. Derzeit warte ich eher auf 1.3.6 und die verbesserte Char Individualisierung



Woran ichs relativ extrem bemerkt habe waren pet-Befehle und hp-Stand in den squared-frames. Generell fühlt sich die engine nicht ganz so träge an. Möglich, dass sich das bei mehr Spielern noch ändert unds einfach vom leeren Server kommt.


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Bei dem Vergleich zwischen dem TE seinen ersten Post und dem FCB musst ich lauthals lachen aber mal ehrlich wer für sowas Geld über hat und nicht gerade ner Gaming Seite,Zeitung etc. angehört hat von selben eindeutig zu viel.
> Lieber TE du meinst du hast das Geld also gut investiert mit diesen 13 € hättest du in Afrika ne Familie durchfüttern können anstatt das nem Unternehmen in den Rachen zu werfen wo du das Ende schon vorher kommen siehst.



Tja. Ich könnte jetzt sagen "wer hat, der hat". Würde aber nicht unbedingt zu meiner Person passen.

Nicht, dass ich mich dafür rechtfertigen müsste, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe, aber: Was bringt Dich zu dem Gedanken, ich würde nichts für andere tun? Derlei persönliche Angriffe sind nicht nur gar kein guter Stil, sie sind auch total sinnfrei, wenn man den Angegriffenen kein Stück kennt. Da muss man schon ein sehr schlichtes Gemüt oder übersinnliche Kräfte haben, um sich zu sowas hinreissen zu lassen.



> Sowas ist und bleibt einfach nur Dämlich......


Gottlob darf bei uns jeder Mensch noch selbst für sich entscheiden, was er dämlich findet.





> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt mal schauen wie WaR 2.0 so ists wenns denn rauskommt Trailer sind ja überall zu finden und die sehn mal verdammt gut aus aber vorallem nicht WoW Like.


Solche Aussagen würden jetzt eher in meine Definition von dämlich passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ist denn das gameplay der trailer so wenn nicht "wow-like"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man soll mir ja nicht nachsagen, Trolle verhungern zu lassen


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt mal schauen wie WaR 2.0 so ists wenns denn rauskommt Trailer sind ja überall zu finden und die sehn mal verdammt gut aus aber vorallem nicht WoW Like.



War 2.0? soll damit WAR 40K spiel gemeint sein? Das kommt ja eh 2013 oder so raus und soll vor allem auf WoWler abzielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns um etwas anderes geht, links zu den videos, bitte.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Juli 2010)

Jap die Nachricht mit den WOWlern ist ein schock ... brumm. Hatte gehofft das sich dieser Warhammer absetzt vom alten WOW Konzept. Aber weder WAR noch Warhammer40k scheinen diesen Schritt zu wagen. Find ich echt schade. Da es doch so viele interessante Möglichkeiten gibt, Generes mit einander zu verbinden und zu vereinen. Gruppen aufbau muss doch net immer so sein, wie es bei WOW ist und vergleich baren MMOs. Zonen müssen doch net immer so aufgebaut werden, wie sie es derzeit bei einigen MMOs sind. Level kann man doch auch abschaffen und ersetzten. Tuts kann man enorm ausbauen und schön machen, so dass man nach dem Tut Max Level hat und PVPlern kann. 
Wenn aber auch 40k in Richtung WOW abzielt. Ist klar das man wieder viel Leveln muss, dass es SC/BG gibt, dass man hier und da offene PVP ZOnen hat um die man kämpft etc. Wenn es an sich mehr aufs PVP geht und von Anfang an besser PVP plant, als WOW dass am Anfang einfach mal hat. Dann denk ich, wird es garnicht so schlecht. Denn WAR ist an sich auch ein WOW, was mehr Richtung RVR abzielt. Doch dabei hat es vergessen, gute Konzepte fürs RVR zu erschaffen. Die man jetzt von Patch zu Patch beheben muss, damit WAR wirklich wieder interesse weckt und alte bleiben. 
Rückkehrer kommen doch nur, wenn sich alte Fehler nicht wiederholen. Ich meine sie haben schon einiges gemacht. Aber erst der letzte Patch, war ein Patch der Konzepte in Angriff genommen hatte. Das was sie hätten schon lange machen müssen. Denn ihre RVR Konzept sind jetzt nicht die dauerburner. Denn Endcontent im RVR, ist lebendiges RVR. Nicht Items farmen und wenn man die Items hat, twink machen. Das ist kein wirkliches PVP, weil dass auch mit der Zeit einigen die Lust nehmen kann. PVP Lebt dadurch, dass man im PVP erfolgt hat und im PVP aufsteigt. Nicht durch Items die man gewinnt, besser wird in dem was man vorher macht.

All diese alten Konzepte muss Warhammer 40k abschütteln und sollte diese Fehler nicht noch einmal machen. Denn wenn man auf Items setzt, X Skills die man immer hat und paar durch Bäume. Kann es passieren, dass man am Ende wieder übel angleichen muss. Das man garnicht so viel Vielfalt haben kann, wie man gern möchte.


----------



## Sethek (5. Juli 2010)

Jein,

Es gab genügend alte MMOs die sich mit alternativen Charakterentwicklungspfaden ausgezeichnet haben.
Bestes Beispiel dafür dürfte wohl UO sein. Kein Level.

ABer: Das Konzept aus "Level sammeln + equip sammeln" hat sich als das motivierendste und damit kundenbindendste herausgestellt. Softwareschmieden sind genauso wie andere Unternehmen daran interessiert, Gewinn zu erzielen, also setzt man auf bewährtes. Ganz natürlich, das.

WAR ist ne ganz andere Baustelle. Nach meinem Dafürhalten wars vor allem der vollkommen verhagelte release, der Kunden abgeschreckt hat. Der war ausschlaggebend dafür, dass nach dem ersten Monat die Abozahlen erstmal um über 75% eingebrochen sind.

In den folgenden Monaten waren es dann performance, balancing und mangelnde Fraktionsausgewogenheit, die den fortschreitenden Aderlass herbeigeführt haben. Da war das Kind aber schon in den Brunnen geplumpst.

Seitdem wurde viel unternommen, das auch in die richtige Richtung geht - es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, und so mancher Änderung merkt man eine gewisse Panik und reduzierte Mannstärke im zuständigen team durchaus an, aber es geht in die richtige Richtung.

Der Knackpunkt aber sind die vielen verschreckten user, die nach dem ersten Monat (genug Titel wurden schließlich verkauft) das Weite gesucht haben und die nie mehr wieder kommen.

Dass man vom Marktführer so einiges übernimmt, dagegen spricht nichts in meinen Augen. WoW hat sich schließlich auch ausgiebigst bei älteren Titeln bedient - und wieso auch nicht? Ein gutes Spiel muss nicht notwendigerweise das Rad neu erfinden. Es würde, denke ich, für einen Erfolg absolut reichen, wenn:


Keine Beta auf den Markt geworfen wird
Weder EA noch ein Schrott-Billig-publisher an Bord sind
Von Anfang an bei PvP-lastigkeit KEIN 2-Fraktionen-System verwendet wird
Damit wäre ein 40k-MMO allein wegen dem Markennamen schon ein Selbstläufer.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juli 2010)

@ Sethek

Endlich eine vernünftige Meinung. In der Regel sinds aber doch irgendwelche Visionäre oder Produzenten bei diesen Spielen, die den Bezug zur Realität verlieren. Das hat man besonders bei WAR und Vanguard sehr gut gesehen. Ein verrückter mit großartigen Ideen der sich überall durchsetzt und ein MMO von unfassbarem Umfang aufstellen will und dabei völlig aus den Augen verliert, was man in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen mit einem bestimmten Entwicklerteam in ansprechender Qualität liefern kann (bei Vanguard wars dieser Brad und bei WAR wohl Barnett oder Hickman oder so). Dafür spricht auch dieses Unding, viel zu nah am Release noch allerhand Konzepte über den Haufen zu werfen oder neu gestalten zu wollen.

Im Übrigen glaube ich auch, dass WAR mit 3 Fraktionen, dafür nur 1 PVE Strang pro Fraktion, nur 1 RVR Lake und nur 2-3 SZs pro Tier ein super Spiel gewesen wäre. Die Entwicklungszeit die übrig gewesen wäre, hätte man in "polishing" stecken können, das Spiel hätte die ersten 6 Monate die Leute großteils gehalten und darauf hätte man aufbauen können und interessante (und qualitativ wieder hochwertige) Erweiterungen bringen können. LoTD war ja auch nur so dahingeklatscht und das Geierfürstengrab (oder wie das heißt) ist laut Forenbeiträgen hier immer noch aufs übelste verbuggt.

Vielleicht bin ich etwas verbittert, aber wenn man sich ansieht, wie "gut" DAoC damals auf den Markt kam (jedes MMO hat seine Bugs, aber eine Beta ist doch was anderes und viele Betas sind noch bugfreier als WAR zu Release) hat sich Mythic mit WAR wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert was Planung und Ausführung angeht.


----------



## Gernulf (5. Juli 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> spitze. Ich will grad meinen computer mit ram aufrüsten um das spiel auszuprobieren und in allen foren macht man mir erstal angst. Server sind tot. Spiel laggt. Support ist mies.


Ansonsten ist das Spiel aber super °fg°!

Ich versuche nun ebenfalls mein Account wieder zum spielen zu bekommen, was momentan nicht geht! Der Serverumzug und Accountverwaltung zu BioWare-Mythic machen dies aber momentan etwas schwer! Ich habe sehr lange WAR gespielt, hatte aber aus Zeit,- und Gesundheitsgründen eine Pause machen müßen und hoffe das sich doch einiges positiv geändert hat. Ich geben dem Spiel - für mich gesehen - nochmal eine Chance! Das es an das Flair von DAoC nicht rankommt, damit habe ich mich bereits abgefunden!


----------



## griZZor (9. Juli 2010)

ne ne ne so ist das ned ...habe bis jetzt alle online spiele getestet ..mir persönlich fand ich die mitspieler von WAR und AOC am besten!!! ...keine dummen kommentare a'la noob, gimp etc. ...und das beste ist ja bioware steht jetzt hinter dem spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe gestern wieder mal reingeschaut und war eigentlich überrascht:

1. die Performance mit neuem HDR+Bloom ist ganz OK...besonders gut zu mwerken wars bei mir bei den Flugpunkten, da gings früher (vor ca 7-8 Monaten) immer auf 10fps runter

2. entgegen dem was im Forum steht war gestern im T3 durchaus was los..blöd nur, dass ich selber noch nicht klar kam mit WAR...ist doch recht lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. gestern abend waren doch auch relativ viele Spieler unterwegs

Jetzt ist ja erstma bis zum 23.07. for Free...ob ich anschliessend zahle werd ich mir noch überlegen, glaubs aber eher nicht so. Auch wenn WAR genau das richtige wäre um 2-3x die Woche 1-2 Std zu spielen - dafür isses aber glaube zu happig vom Preis her.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Juli 2010)

Naja, dass seh ich anders... hab Gestern auch mal wieder reingeschnuppert mit meinem RR74 Squigg...
Nach 1h hatte ich gleich wieder die Schnauze voll.
Irgendwas stimmte nicht mehr mit der Performance... vor einem Jahr war alles noch ziemlich flüssig. Gestern einfach ein geruckle (witzigerweise mal mehr mal weniger je nach Gebiet und nur sporadisch) Muss da evtl. noch ein wenig rumspielen. Evtl. ein paar Effekte wegnehmen obwohl die Graka 1 Jahr alt ist und wie gesagt vor einem Jahr 0 PRobs hatte was Performance betrifft inkl. dynamisches Licht etc. etc.... 

Zu Schlachten kam es schon... und es war einfach nur ein Schauder.
Es kommt einem ziemlich starr, steiff und unflexibel vor... 

Keine richtigen Burgdeffs mehr wie damals als man nur 1 Aufgang hatte... immer ein hin- und her... Order war grad übermacht (ist eigentlich egal, da je nach seite einfach ein hin und her gerushe ist und kein Stellungskampf mehr zu früher)... 

jo... also T4 Open PVP immer noch fürn Arsch, anders kann man es nicht sagen. Vorbei die geilen Zeiten in Praag etc... tjo.

Und Szenarien? Wenn ich BG oder Szenarien zocken will, gibts weissgott bessere MMOs die viel mehr Dynamik und Flüssigkeit bieten... Zudem bin ich halt eher Open PVP Liebhaber... und dies klatscht WAR mehr als nur lieblos hin.

Verlängern werd ich sicher net, weiss net mal, ob ich zur Testphase überhaupt nochmals reinguck... obwohl ich wohl nochmals alles auf LOW stellen sollte (obwohl ich früher 0 Probs hatte) und die dynamischen Effekte rausnehmen muss um zu gucken, ob immer noch die Spieldynamik so ist, als wenn alle einen Stock im Arsch hätten.

Von PVP Kompetenz kann man wirklich net mehr reden bei dem Spiel... da es andere Spiele bedeutend BESSER machen oder hinkriegen... voralllem Traurig, da Mythic soviel vorerfahrung von DAOC hatte! 

Ich hatte mich echt auf die freie Spielzeit gefreut... aber WAR ist anscheinend tatsächlich tot... für mich zumindest im Open PVP... Schade, hab ichs doch früher wirklich gern gespielt, bevor Mythic soviel Mist gepatcht hat. 

Und das traurigste ist, dass Sachen die bereits vor 2 Jahren regelmässig beanstandet wurden in der Balance, immer noch Problematisch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja... vielleicht liegts auch an mir, dass ich was übersehen habe... gibts was neues beim Treiber auf Big Shooting oder Survival oder sind die Talentbäume immer noch so vermurkst?
tjo und jetzt dürft ihr mich flamen, weil ich mal was Negatives schrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (13. Juli 2010)

Ein wenig mehr "... weil [Begründung]" hätte ich mir bei deinen Ausführungen schon gewünscht aber um den Ball flach zu halten ignoriere ich es fortan einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Juli 2010)

Wird schwer... weils das persönliche Empfinden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einigen gefällt das gut, anderen jenes... das wird eine Hetzjagt die ewig Kreist, darum schweiff ich nicht weiter aus.


----------

